# show off your RiMs!



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

post pics of custom,dipped,painted......etc bike rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



:machinegun: :cheesy: :burn:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my 144 spoke fan rims


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

//////////


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Gold Dust


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i need to get a new pic of the wheels now that they were re-laced for the super show... but this will do for now to support the topic!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry to mees up the topic but do u have to take the spokes off if u powder coat the whole rim like this


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry to mees up the topic but do u have to take the spokes off if u powder coat the whole rim like this


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2005, 11:03 PM~4268150
> *sorry to mees up the topic but do u have to take the spokes off if u powder coat the whole rim like this
> *


i think it comes out better when they are taken apart, i had this guy in my club before that had his rims done, spokes included, without taking them apart, and when they were done, the color had a lot of flat spots and a few spots where you could still see some of the chrome.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cus i dont want to take it apart cus i dont know how to tur rims back to normal if i stugglel with a reg 72 i kno im going to strugle with 3 72 fans


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Powder Coated Spinner!


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2005, 07:48 AM~4268080
> *Gold Dust
> *


i love the look of those rims.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Nov 23 2005, 10:01 PM~4268144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just the sign of a shitty job...has nothing to do with taking them apart or not.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

if i did wheels like this could i even sit on my bike?

i love the look but i dunno if it's ridable


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

it would only be ridable if you made it with thick spokes that wouldnt bend back when you tightened them


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 24 2005, 10:13 AM~4269607
> *if i did wheels like this could i even sit on my bike?
> 
> i love the look but i dunno if it's ridable
> *


it's less than likely


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mines....
[attachmentid=362226]


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

those r sick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Nov 24 2005, 01:57 PM~4270538
> *those r sick
> *


yup.. dats y im the original "sic" others tryin 2 take da name and shit....
but yea.. those are sum plexiglass spinners i made.. painted candy red 2 show da light through...gotta seem them in the sun.. shows red on the floor ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 24 2005, 10:57 AM~4269813
> *it would only be ridable if you made it with thick spokes that wouldnt bend back when you tightened them
> *


not even that.. the rim would be so croocked.. wouldnt ride straight...if the rims not true.. its gunna look like shit when u roll the rim...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2005, 02:50 PM~4270809
> *yup.. dats y im the original "sic"  others tryin 2 take da name and shit....
> but yea.. those are sum plexiglass spinners i made.. painted candy red 2 show da light through...gotta seem them in the sun.. shows red on the floor ...
> *


Hey sic I saw your airbrush t-shirt on the new lowrider magazine San Antonio car show.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 24 2005, 02:54 PM~4270827
> *Hey sic I saw your airbrush t-shirt on the new lowrider magazine San Antonio car show.
> *


yea i saw it too.. that was tight.. houston stylez representa


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm gonna get the rims etched and probably get actual spinner painted with a mural with the same kind of skulls.


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys cleveland,oh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

my old ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 05:55 PM~4317403
> *my old ones
> *


Your new ones are going to be


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2005, 08:57 PM~4318065
> *Your new ones are going to be
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Flaco 73 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2005, 10:44 PM~4268063
> *.....
> *


yo if thats engraving on the rim that looks tight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 24 2005, 08:47 AM~4268079
> *//////////
> *



Don't be takin credit for my rimz. That second set is TonyO style :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 06:55 PM~4317403
> *my old ones
> *


how to twist the spoke


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

i got these rims there brand new


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

i got these rims there brand new


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

I HAVE THESE ON MY RIDE THEY ARE 140'S LACED IN TWO'S I HAVEN'T SEEN NOBODY WITH THEM


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the pic is to big homie


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Dec 4 2005, 03:53 PM~4334482
> *i got these rims there brand new
> *


I SEE YOU GOT BAJITA WHITWALLZ


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

HOW DO U FIT THE PIC TO SHOW HOMIES


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

YEA I GOT SOME BAJITAS TIRES AND I COULD GET THE LAST ONES TO CAUSE BAJTAS IS DOWN TO A FEW AFTER THAT NO MORE


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

THESE ARE THE ONES


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

let me try again


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ok what do people think about this wheel

painted spokes phoenix bird


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Dec 4 2005, 06:12 PM~4335187
> *YEA I GOT SOME BAJITAS TIRES AND I COULD GET THE LAST ONES TO CAUSE BAJTAS IS DOWN TO A FEW AFTER THAT NO MORE
> *


i got sum bajitas 4 sale 10$ a tire shipped  brand new
[attachmentid=376013]


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK HERE'S A LINK WERE U COULD VIEW MY RIMS HARD TO SEE BUT YEA THEY LOOK WAY BETTER WHEN U SEE THEM IN PERSON THEY ARE 140'S LACED IN TWO'S STAINLESS STEEL

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a84/cadil.../Picture002.jpg


http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a84/cadil.../Picture013.jpg


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn those rims badd could u do that for me ??????????????????????


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

my custom rims that i got.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Dec 27 2005, 07:07 PM~4496181
> *my custom rims that i got.
> *


What the hell is going on in the first pic?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

mine I have made...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Dec 27 2005, 08:07 PM~4496181
> *my custom rims that i got.
> *


dmna they bad how u twisted them ???????


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im confused ???????????
that a trip


----------



## Alwayz Clown'n (Aug 27, 2005)

my rims


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

Mine


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

cool


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 31 2005, 08:42 AM~4520353
> *Mine
> *


woah that's different


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 31 2005, 05:42 AM~4520353
> *Mine
> *


You should have left the hub chrome but its still cool. What bike are those going on?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2005, 12:52 PM~4520787
> *You should have left the hub chrome but its still cool. What bike are those going on?
> *


on my street class bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 31 2005, 09:26 AM~4520930
> *on my street class bike.
> *


When is it going to be done? Cant wait to see it.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2005, 01:28 PM~4520937
> *When is it going to be done? Cant wait to see it.
> *


i hope by mid march because i wanna bring it to the Tampa and Indy LRM shows  just gotta save up some more money for my display and paint. all i gotta paint is the back rim and frame :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 31 2005, 10:26 AM~4520930
> *on my street class bike.
> *


damn 
that cool 
is this a rasta bike or some shit cus i remeber ur display


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2005, 03:30 PM~4521570
> *damn
> that cool
> is this a rasta            bike or some shit cus i remeber ur display
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HondaCivic99 (Nov 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

NOT MUCH BUT HERES MINE....this is my thrid rim but other two look the same..


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

hey for all u homiez out there that have huge picz take from diggy camz u can open the picz wit paint n resize them juzt mess wit the stretch n skew 2 make em smaller :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a quick idea I had.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 31 2005, 01:52 PM~4521724
> *NOT MUCH BUT HERES MINE....this is my thrid rim but other two look the same..
> *


nice avy honda. Seezer how much did ur rims cost and where did you get them from.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Dec 31 2005, 05:43 PM~4524152
> *nice avy honda.  Seezer how much did ur rims cost and where did you get them from.
> *


cant remember how much for sure on the front and back rims but the conti kit was like 50-60$...i relaced the rims...then had them straightened by a friend..


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

oh and the place i got the rims is "MANUELS BIKE SHOP" in SANTA FE SPRINGS, CALI.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 31 2005, 12:50 PM~4520781
> *woah that's different
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 1 2006, 10:01 PM~4529821
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your frame it's gonna be green too?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Jan 2 2006, 12:53 AM~4530578
> *your frame it's gonna be green too?
> *


yea but with some silver flake


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 1 2006, 11:54 PM~4530584
> *yea but with some silver flake
> *


cool do you have pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

NOTHN MAGIOUR


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

nice rims, but any pics of OG Schwinn wheels done up?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what did you do to them?^^ They look stock to me.


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm
this a bettah pitcher










NW DO U NO WATS DIFFRNT?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice 2 spoke patten i like them :thumbsup:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

THANKS I HOPE DA REAL ONES CUM UP NICE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm thinking what part of the rims should i paint i was thinking just the nipples but what do yall think?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah jsut paint the nipples that be cool, same colour as the bike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

heres the bike. :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice, nvm about doing it the same colour as the bike, since its red do the nipples black


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats sounds cool but i still cant make up my mind yet?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

and oh yea could i paint the nipples without taking the wheel apart?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 3 2006, 10:04 PM~4544043
> *and oh yea could i paint the nipples without taking the wheel apart?
> *


i think that be pretty hard to do, try on an old rim first :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I just dont wanna mess nothing up because i dont know about taking rims apart and putting them together. but i'm sure i probly can do it it dosent seem hard? because it is gonna be ridable


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Its very hard, If u mesp u have to take the wheel to the shop to get trued. Eric did a few rims he said don't take the whole rim apart at once to relace. Just send it to DLK and get them powdercoated.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but if ur going to do the spoke u need to take it apart


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

I got freewheel bmx rims and hubs , drilled out the rim and hubs . I got chrome and gold spokes in there , also fanned . Check it out .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got new rims.. candy red rim with gold flake"with ghost stars in it" orange nipples .. yellow spokes.. and a chrome hub... try 2 posta pic soon.. still painting the spokes and nipples


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

What kind of paint can i use to paint my nipples cuz i think i can do it if i do at least two spokes at a time that way it wont mess up the rim


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2006, 09:42 AM~4560216
> *What kind of paint can i use to paint my nipples cuz i think i can do it if i do at least two spokes at a time that way it wont mess up the rim
> *


i used automotive paint.. but ur gunna have 2 take da whole wheel apart to do it the right way


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea, do not try painting the nipples while they are in, EXTREMLY hard... :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

our old rims but coming out with more.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2006, 10:42 AM~4560216
> *WHAT KIND OF PAINT CAN I USE TO PAINT MY NIPPLES*


 :barf:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice rims Twism and Caddilac Pimpin

Youngbloodz
» 
Cadillac Pimpin'


(feat. Cutty)

[Chorus: Cutty]
I'm chillin, wood spinnin
No Bentley's, Cadillac pimpin
I'm cruisin, hoes choosin
That's cool cuz I'm Cadillac pimpin
Spoke spinnin, gold grillin
Liquor spillin, Cadillac pimpin
Keep ridin, car slidin
That's cool cuz I'm Cadillac pimpin

[J-Bo]
Now as I grip and dive, I smoke on to keep a high
In the sky, as I emphasize the right to reply
With these words you under heard I swerve through a blur
Dodging these f**k ****** who figure we outta splurge
And if happen to have the nerve, see homeboy you made a choice
For the crime you standing on and walking on is getting poise
Plus the Cadillac's we pimpin so slightly you been slippin
On really how it goes when these ties begin to grippin
And shiftin and whole takin to the spot where hoes shakin
I'm quakin, ridin on out - am I gon make it?
And pimp fool like ****** with gataz without no chaperone
So see, we been doing this from way back long
'92, aqua blue, on them thangs we roll
With a cup full of liquor blowing good on swole
So let's ride til we can't ride no damn more
We Cadillac pimpin hard see my ***** fa sho'

[Chorus]

[Sean Paul]
Sure be white Cadillac but I called it to go
This your boy Sean Paul, baby tell 'em the truth
So roll Old Fleetwood with the two door coup
All platinum bill with the fifth wheel too
And give truth to these suckas something overdue
Ride a 'Lac like a true playa 'posed to do
Old school, slant back with a jigga too
Tan gold wit some bows like a poster boo
Old school, gold chain, still grippin the grain
Show a crease in my jeans, stay ahead of the game
Got a, piece on my grill, diamonds off in the back
And got so many hoes had to change up my 'Lac
All day I don't know how to act
Got this game down pat, sure be running the track
Get some money from these hoes and see how they react
Show 'em how a real ***** come down like that

[Chorus]

[Sean Paul]
I got a 'Lac with a rag, Louie Baton top
Diamond cut interior, 15's the knot
I'ma be a last ***** from the ATL
Y'all hell, feel eyes and the playa can sell
When you see me in the street, holla at me playa
My b*tch got duke, e, rose and wine, boo as fine as hell
Through the strip'll never die, only time'll tell
To be in, it's Cadillac steerin wheel

[J-Bo]
Say what, gather round for this two door show
We let the spillin go, rillin in the Eldorado
We rollin through the spot to see which hoes gon follow
Cuz we get cool and down passin rounds of bottle
With a gloss so clean, I put this thing in throttle
For we out and cruise in the wind like roscoe
So you gonna know us when you see us when we ride on by slow
Cuz this sh*t'll never end through the eyes of my foes

[Chorus 2x]


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imagine_@Jan 6 2006, 12:32 PM~4561417
> *Yea, do not try painting the nipples while they are in, EXTREMLY hard... :0
> *


i'm gonna take 2 of the nipples off at a time and paint them then put them back on and do 2 more till i git the hole rim done because people around here dont know much about lowrider bikes so if i took the nipples to git powdercoated i'm scard they might mess sompthing up :uh:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

> *so if i took the nipples to git powdercoated i'm scard they might mess sompthing up*


Just use a couple of old spokes and use them as a "stand" so you can paint the nipples. depending on the color, i saw some on ebay is a nice red and blue...saw some black ones too.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what would be a good paint to use to paint my nipples?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

peep these


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 6 2006, 02:36 PM~4562221
> *our old rims but coming out with more.
> *


those are some cool forks


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 23 2005, 10:48 PM~4268080
> *Gold Dust
> *


are they 48 spoke rims they look clean did you true them your self?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 11 2006, 12:11 PM~4594283
> *those are some cool forks
> *


thanks bro


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Ay Caddilac Pimpin how much did the work and plating cost?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

to get the forks made it was about 150 for the pair and around 175 to chrome plate them......


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

mine hehe


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

RIM


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

you are fucking crazy man....:thumbsup:



i dont think ive ever seen anything better than that


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

RIGHT ON BRO


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

nice fork and rim loken good loken good


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

yo juda priest post some pic on your stringray chopper rims whit 144 spokes this shit are crazy


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2005, 02:24 AM~4268245
> *Powder Coated Spinner!
> *


 :tears: i cry every time an original is ruined


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 10 2006, 03:44 AM~5015499
> *RIM
> *


man when i make my radical u r doin my fors n shit ... u r fuckin sick ill just let you design it


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 10 2006, 08:42 AM~5017141
> *yo juda priest post some pic on your stringray chopper rims whit 144 spokes this shit are crazy
> *


ahha not now...just when my chopper gonna be ready :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Dec 27 2005, 11:10 PM~4496211
> *mine I have made...
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sick bro, who build those for you?, I gotta know


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My rims


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My trike rims


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn rich people


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5022262
> *damn  rich people
> *


no dedicated people


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 10 2006, 09:13 PM~5022081
> *Those are sick bro, who build those for you?, I gotta know
> *


IT'S ME.... I BUILD THESE WHEELS..................IT'S NOT ANOTHER PERSON....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5022262
> *damn  rich people
> *


dont mean they rich just because they go to work and earn what they want. Ive been working since I was 12 caddying, paid for every part on my bike except the new seat knockoff and mirrors and that was a birthday gift. Just gotta quit being lazy and get a job (you wont regret it), you apreciate your stuff more when you earn it and your parents dont have to hand you everything.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 11 2006, 12:03 AM~5022643
> *dont mean they rich just because they go to work and earn what they want.  Ive been working since I was 12 caddying, paid for every part on my bike except the new seat knockoff and mirrors and that was a birthday gift.  Just gotta quit being lazy and get a job (you wont regret it), you apreciate your stuff more when you earn it and your parents dont have to hand you everything.
> *


thats tru... plus if you a kid like me n u get a 100 paycheck at the end of the week (which is reali not much) but if u think in terms of bikes that will buy you i nice custom peice... :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5022221
> *My rims
> *


where can i get some


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

check these out


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 10 2006, 08:55 PM~5022984
> *check these out
> *


nice rimz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 10 2006, 09:37 PM~5022884
> *where can i get some
> *


LIL DEVILLE  AKA Detail


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

where can you buy the disk brake for the front rim


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 10 2006, 06:45 PM~5022246
> *My trike rims
> *


\



THOSE ARE some bad ass rimz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0 
there 26in rims with 36 spokes with the middle of the spoke twisted


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 13 2006, 12:41 AM~5037691
> *:0
> there 26in rims with 36 spokes with the middle of the spoke twisted
> *


how you twisted the spoke


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mines
[attachmentid=499980]

[attachmentid=499981]


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 09:20 AM~5039044
> *mines
> [attachmentid=499980]
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

72 bodycounts and 144's relaced 2 spoke spread


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

noe_from_texas 
yo i think you should out crome rims thats the only thing i dont like about the rest is nice


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

i mean the chrome ones are nicer


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

this isnt my thread but is there more pics of rims??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2006, 02:03 PM~5106505
> *this isnt my thread but is there more pics of rims??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Next time just write ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=533760]old pics


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2006, 11:49 AM~5219478
> *[attachmentid=533760]old pics
> *



:0 First time I've seen them. You showed my father but not me. We need to get that bike of yours done man.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

wath do you think about this

harley twisted spoke 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PARTS-4-HAR...631128136QQrdZ1


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Apr 17 2006, 05:51 PM~5262202
> *wath do you think about this
> 
> harley twisted spoke
> ...




havent seen any spokes of that kind ...........yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 11 2006, 08:49 AM~5219478
> *[attachmentid=533760]old pics
> *


 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

mines :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MINE
[attachmentid=542821]


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

essa é do brasil! 
252 #


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@May 3 2006, 08:26 PM~5364591
> *essa é do brasil!
> 252 #
> *


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://tk.files.storage.msn.com/x1pAdjo0uC...pBuJWMr2z35Fkf7


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what did you just say? Tu hablas ingles? dizzo yizzou spizzeak ezzinglish bizitch?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@May 3 2006, 08:07 PM~5366159
> *what did you just say?  Tu hablas ingles?  dizzo yizzou spizzeak ezzinglish bizitch?
> *


lmfao....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my rims
http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic7...spinnersvid.flv


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

caloisk é minha atual bicicleta! N O N - E N T I E N D E ?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JUST LOOK!!! 

spaces.msn.com/CALOISK 
:biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://spaces.msn.com/caloisk/


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:0 :worship: those are some crazy ass wheels, the best ive seen!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oooohhhh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhhhhh


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

My wheels


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not completed yet.... but bad ass!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Another shot :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 10 2006, 07:43 PM~4590002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOUR RIMS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jun 11 2006, 12:49 PM~5589655
> *http://spaces.msn.com/caloisk/
> *


 :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jun 11 2006, 01:49 PM~5589655
> *http://spaces.msn.com/caloisk/
> *


damn... om fucking god.. them are the best spokes ever


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat number cus the only ones i see is some red powdercoated ones


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

AHAHA
YOU HAVE DIAL UP THAT SUXS FOR YOU


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all of em are tight.. the 1st ones the best


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

goddamnnnnnnnnnnn
them foos better then fuken warren wong 
:worship: to that foo in brazil with them fuken 216 blue ones


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

mais fotos ! ( more pictures)

http://caloisk.spaces.msn.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jun 21 2006, 09:40 PM~5648065
> *mais fotos ! ( more pictures)
> 
> http://caloisk.spaces.msn.com/ :biggrin:
> *


man, you really know what u are doing... :0


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

man those fukin' rims are AMAZing man.


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jun 22 2006, 02:40 AM~5648065
> *mais fotos ! ( more pictures)
> 
> http://caloisk.spaces.msn.com/ :biggrin:
> *



NOVAS FOTOS !!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God_@Jun 22 2006, 08:28 AM~5649921
> *man those fukin' rims are AMAZing man.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://www.rankbrasil.com.br/2006/Bicicleta_Langner/

um cara chamado langner no sul do brasil! :worship:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Nov 5 2006, 03:28 PM~6508497
> *http://www.rankbrasil.com.br/2006/Bicicleta_Langner/
> 
> um cara chamado langner no sul do brasil!  :worship:
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

My Lil Bro's Rims 144 spkes (i think) and Twisted 



















SRRY guyz Big Pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

for all the spinner haterz this rim for you :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 28 2007, 11:37 AM~7569830
> *for all the spinner haterz this rim for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 28 2007, 11:46 AM~7569921
> *:biggrin:
> *


***.








:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were thos 200 spoke rims at


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 03:49 PM~7569963
> ****.
> :biggrin:
> *


fuck you bitch dont even start runnin ur fuckin mouth again go get some bondo on that pos bike of urz if i have to get you banned again to not hear you i will itz a computer wut else is there to do not playin this lil kid shit you like to play anymore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 28 2007, 12:01 PM~7570071
> *fuck you bitch dont even start runnin ur fuckin mouth again go get some bondo on that pos bike of urz if i have to get you banned again to not hear you i will itz a computer wut else is there to do not playin this lil kid shit you like to play anymore
> *


stop it your scaring me.  













































:rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

mines


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

stolen!


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

my 















































peace


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 29 2007, 02:13 PM~7578193
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dont have enough money for the back wheel??


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 29 2007, 11:36 PM~7581073
> *dont have enough money for the back wheel??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Mar 29 2007, 11:33 AM~7577895
> *my
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna try some 72 or 144 crosslaced wheels when i get the time to do it


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

mine...







:cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Apr 3 2007, 07:32 PM~7612656
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...


hey what going on homie!?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

144s waren wong tfs :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

some 72 fans with some twisted spokes 4 sale







just need platin for spokes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how much did you pay for your rims eric? the one made by warren


----------



## ballin (Oct 31, 2006)

diz r mine custom rim


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ballin_@Apr 4 2007, 06:16 PM~7618096
> *diz r mine custom rim
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

adoro formas geometricas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

baixo custo e boa ideia!! parabens!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 3 2007, 10:08 PM~7614344
> *how much did you pay for your rims eric? the one made by warren
> *


i got them of robc for 200 used but they still in good shape n i polished them n used clr to take rust of n came almost good as new


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

nice rims ppl


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 11:34 PM~7613690
> *144s waren wong tfs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them are badass!! :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

y thank u :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 2 2006, 06:30 PM~4535809
> *hmmm
> this a bettah pitcher
> 
> ...


how much are these worth


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THEY JUST 16 72S RELACED IN 2 SPOKE PATTERN


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

rims make a bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 PM~8063266
> *THEY JUST 16 72S RELACED IN 2 SPOKE PATTERN
> *


but how much


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

GET SOME 72S 16S FOR LIKE 90 N RELACE THEM UR SELF OR GO WITH CHRIS N JUAN IN CLEAVLAND IN FANTACY TOYS THEY DO THEM


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jun 11 2006, 04:40 PM~5590345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size beads you use


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8063311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those d twist


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

stupid question how do you take the spoke out of the rim


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 08:20 PM~8063322
> *are those d twist
> *


NOPE
THEY SOME TWISED SHIT FROM THE 90S 
I HAVE SOME SPOKES ON MY RIMS THESE


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 7 2007, 08:20 PM~8063324
> *stupid question how do you take the spoke out of the rim
> *


a spoke wrench


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

A FLAT HEAD SCREW DRIVER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a hammer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

have someone else do it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hire a crackhead


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hire a crackhead


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hire a crackhead


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

yo eric post some pixs of face rims 4 me


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Jan 2 2006, 06:30 PM~4535809
> *hmmm
> this a bettah pitcher
> 
> ...


lacing them right now, with 144 do you do groups of 4


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u can do lots of patterns just a number that divies evenly by 144 
you can even do 12 spoke pattern n shit


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:28 PM~8066961
> *u can do lots of patterns just a number that divies evenly by 144
> you can even do 12 spoke pattern n shit
> *



how bout the 72 lace


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 8 2007, 07:32 AM~8064882
> *yo eric post some pixs of face rims 4 me
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

72s are easyer to lace
just go to juans shop fantacy toys hell do it for ya since you kno him n shit cus aint ya in cleavland n shit 
ey dont you have some rims that are twised fan swirts done by the owner of storm or some bull shit if u still have them how much for them?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8067049
> *72s are easyer to lace
> just go to juans shop fantacy toys hell do it for ya since you kno him n shit cus aint ya in cleavland n shit
> ey dont you have some rims that are twised fan swirts done by the owner of storm or some bull shit if u still have them how much for them?
> *



not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Can someone post up a pictures of just the square twisted spokes? not on the rims.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

grim fuck ur self n look in the back pages i kno there is pics of faced rims


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 8 2007, 12:43 PM~8067058
> *not for sale :biggrin:
> *


yove never finished or plated them sell me them ill give them a good home n actualy show them cus they never been shown
or nada 
its just a shame n a big waste for those rims not to show


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 03:46 PM~8067075
> *grim fuck ur self n look in the back pages i kno there is pics of faced rims
> *


thers only like one set bitch post some


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wich set is it 
there aitn many faced rims
bitch
onlyk aquemini , asylum, pinacle, radier bike trike shit , dr frankinstine ,mexicali , some other bieks


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

so post em bitch


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

any one got pics of gold rim and hub with chrome spokes?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 11:57 AM~8067141
> *wich set is it
> there aitn many faced rims
> bitch
> ...


the raider bike aint a trike stupid. its a side car. BOLT ON. just a dam trailer bolted on the side if you think about it.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 9 2007, 10:25 PM~8074535
> *the raider bike aint a trike stupid. its a side car. BOLT ON. just a dam trailer bolted on the side if you think about it.
> *


shit considering theyre the worst team in the NFL


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

mines:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i had them 2spoke patterns befor on my old bike then 6 spoke pattern then i sold it :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there any other way to lace 28 spoke wheels or no?
This is my first time doing this :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wickeddragon68 Wheels


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Project Spider


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 02:27 PM~8213621
> *Project Spider
> *


yea, we've all seen that damn wheel 100 times, when is it gonna be done?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

POWDER COATED WHEELS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

here, how about this,


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8215397
> *here, how about this,
> 
> 
> ...


what that big pic hurt your eyes lmfao


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 02:27 PM~8213621
> *Project Spider
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

novas rodas  http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/?lc=1046


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8067049
> *72s are easyer to lace
> just go to juans shop fantacy toys hell do it for ya since you kno him n shit cus aint ya in cleavland n shit
> ey dont you have some rims that are twised fan swirts done by the owner of storm or some bull shit if u still have them how much for them?
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone got a closeup of rims laced this style


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thats a 3 spoke pattern aint that of chrises bike?
aka lil deville


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8213621
> *Project Spider
> 
> 
> ...


cool wheel, but your plater is gonna hate you for these!! lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 1 2007, 12:37 AM~9128217
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 1 2007, 04:57 PM~9133287
> *thats a 3 spoke pattern aint that of chrises bike?
> aka lil deville
> *


yeah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yepers


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sell me those damn rims that that fo from storm made pleaseeeeeeeeee ive asked u so many times ha 


oh yea dropems rims aint arizonas cus his have 5 spokes and real ones have 4 but they still look like them but they could decive the eye


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHO?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno ive posted thses but this pic is nice








my warren wong rims yoooo i love them ha

these are old skool hand made twisted spokes i have some rims with theses spokes but the spokes aint plated hit me up for info


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YOURS ARE COOL.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 5 2007, 11:36 AM~9158511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did mannys charge you to do these rims


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 1 2007, 05:51 PM~9134097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 ..............what ever happen to that 16 inch storm???


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

my beaded rims


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 5 2007, 11:43 PM~9164591
> *nice :0 ..............what ever happen to that 16 inch storm???
> *



last time i talked to him he still had both bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

did anyone buy these


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/photos/cns&...CD7774!804/

novas fotos de rodas de carros com raios de bicicletas! 

KOJI :<o>: MATAGATA

abraços! :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

Duece chrome spinning wheels !!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

<-------- :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you aint got them fenders no mas 

barely gettin the refund


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 02:29 PM~9372733
> *you aint got them fenders no mas
> 
> barely gettin the refund
> *


no sir. sold them like 2 months ago for $2O.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 04:35 PM~9372787
> *no sir. sold them like 2 months ago for $2O.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 02:39 PM~9372819
> *
> *


word.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 AM~9370945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 10 2006, 08:45 PM~5022246
> *My trike rims
> *



who can make this rims? and how much???


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm finally getting my billet wheels set up for my chopper project. I came up with the 5 spoke lightening bolt design, a friend transfered it to a Cad program, and then had it CNC cut for me. The wheels started out as 1 peice forged aluminum billet blanks 24x65mm. The rear wheel will have a Shimano Nexus 7 hub installed using a machined adapter. this photo shows them just after they were cut. They have to go to the polisher now and will eventully be show chromed.











John Brain


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Dec 14 2007, 08:43 AM~9451797
> *I'm finally getting my billet wheels set up for my chopper project. I came up with the 5 spoke lightening bolt design, a friend transfered it to a Cad program, and then had it CNC cut for me. The wheels started out as 1 peice forged aluminum billet blanks 24x65mm. The rear wheel will have a Shimano Nexus 7 hub installed using a machined adapter. this photo shows them just after they were cut. They have to go to the polisher now and will eventully be show chromed.
> 
> 
> ...



About how much does that run? Looks Real Good! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Dec 14 2007, 07:43 AM~9451797
> *I'm finally getting my billet wheels set up for my chopper project. I came up with the 5 spoke lightening bolt design, a friend transfered it to a Cad program, and then had it CNC cut for me. The wheels started out as 1 peice forged aluminum billet blanks 24x65mm. The rear wheel will have a Shimano Nexus 7 hub installed using a machined adapter. this photo shows them just after they were cut. They have to go to the polisher now and will eventully be show chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 AM~9370929
> *Duece chrome spinning wheels !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2007, 12:12 AM~9457083
> *About how much does that run? Looks Real Good! :biggrin:
> *


It's going to be expensive. Basic estimate:

2 billet Wheel blanks: at least $500 for the pair 
CAD work and CNC cutting: $600-700? (beveled edges and sharp points needed half speed cutting.)
Show polishing(2 wheels): $350 - $400? (no grind marks in these wheels)
Shimano Nexus 7 hub: $120
Machined adapter for Nexus 7 Hub: $120
Machined front hub: ???? I'm not sure yet. 
Sickustoms Nexus disc adapter: around $70
Real show chrome: $$$????????

I have a "Firebikes" billet shifter to go with it and a BB7 disc caliper, but I won't include them because they are not an actual part of the wheels. 

The final value? Too much goddamned money! But it's something I have to do. It's kind of scary when you see an actual cost breakdown. This is the first time I've actually done a cost list. Maybe I didnt want to know. I'm getting what I want the way I want it though, thats the main thing.

Wait till you see the front end I'm making.

Everyone keep up the great work in the low-ride nation  And have a great Xmas! 

Brainchopper


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yo! I know what your saying man and to think ive gotta do three of them>!!! Opps did I say three! LOL :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2007, 05:10 PM~9133837
> *cool wheel, but your plater is gonna hate you for these!! lol
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Dec 15 2007, 11:53 PM~9462652
> *It's going to be expensive. Basic estimate:
> 
> 2 billet Wheel blanks: at least $500 for the pair
> ...


damn yea lowrider junction did some flame wheels he has couple left he said they cost alot to make i did not know that much :0


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/photos/cns&...CD7774!916/

NOVA RODA! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Dec 14 2007, 07:43 AM~9451797
> *I'm finally getting my billet wheels set up for my chopper project. I came up with the 5 spoke lightening bolt design, a friend transfered it to a Cad program, and then had it CNC cut for me. The wheels started out as 1 peice forged aluminum billet blanks 24x65mm. The rear wheel will have a Shimano Nexus 7 hub installed using a machined adapter. this photo shows them just after they were cut. They have to go to the polisher now and will eventully be show chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


damm you must got 7000 wrapped up on that chopper of yours


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Dec 24 2007, 01:32 PM~9521985
> *http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/photos/cns&...CD7774!916/
> 
> NOVA RODA! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I WISH I HAD SOME CLEAN CUSTOM WHEELS


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 24 2007, 03:53 PM~9522132
> *damm you must got 7000 wrapped up on that chopper of yours
> *


The chopper I'm making is going to cost a lot of money, but, it's the style I want to explore and experiment with right now. The forks are going to cost almost as much as the wheels. I'm making functional girder forks for the bike with water jet cut legs, made from 1/2 inch thick 6061 aluminum plate. 

Here is an old mock up photo of the bike, the only thing that will stay on the bike from this photo is the frame and shifter, and even these are being reworked. The frame will get a full body job and kustom paint. All unpainted metal parts will be show chromed. This photo shows the basic stance the bike will have. It will be fully functional and ridable.




















These were the crank arms I was going to use, made from 1/2-inch plate steel. But I think I'm going to have to make some in the shape of lightning bolts now, so they match the wheels and handlebars more. The new handlebars will also be lightning bolt shaped.









Brain


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin: nice rims


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/
http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/?lc=1046


A NOVA NOVA!!!!!

BAIXO CUSTO E MUITO TRABALHO MANUAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


100% RECICLAGEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


SEM DOR NAO TEM VALOR! (NO PAIN NO GAIN)


KOJI :<o>: MATAGATA


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

fotos novas !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Dec 26 2007, 09:31 PM~9538601
> *The chopper I'm making is going to cost a lot of money, but, it's the style I want to explore and experiment with right now.  The forks are going to cost almost as much as the wheels. I'm  making functional girder forks for the bike with water jet cut legs, made from 1/2 inch thick 6061 aluminum plate.
> 
> Here is an old mock up photo of the bike, the only thing that will stay on the bike from this photo is the frame and shifter, and even these are being reworked. The frame will get a full body job and kustom paint. All unpainted metal parts will be show chromed. This photo shows the basic stance the bike will have. It will be fully functional and ridable.
> ...



dayumn


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice chopper


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

rear rim powered by myself!




























peace homies


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Apr 6 2008, 05:01 PM~10347827
> *rear rim powered by myself!
> 
> 
> ...



SUMEMO!!! REPRESENTOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OS IDIOTAS PAGAM UMA FORTUNA P/ CORTAR LAZER E CNC E NEM SABE QUAL LADO P/ APERTAR UM NIPLE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

valew parceiro!tenho que agradeçer pois devo a vc o pouco que sei sobre montagens 
os gringos compra a roda pronta e nao sabe nem se a roda é dianteira ou trazeira


salve mano!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Apr 7 2008, 01:55 PM~10356671
> *valew parceiro!tenho que agradeçer pois  devo a vc o pouco que sei sobre montagens
> os gringos compra a roda pronta e nao sabe nem se a roda é dianteira ou trazeira
> salve mano!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

ih.... aqui tem mais lowrider verdadeiros que aí em cima!

aqui tambem ha os que querem comprar mas principalmente nao temos dinheiro p/ ficar esbanjando com partes industrializadas como vemos muitos exemplos neste forum.....

nos somos pais de terceiro mundo mas sabemos que o comercio é ruim p/ cultura lowrider ! 

quaquer pessoa com um pouco dinhero pode comprar nos eua por umas cem pratas mas isso vulgariza e torna banal ser lowrider!


enfim, em vez de ficar mostrando que tem dinheiro sobrando, nós do treceiro mundo gostariamos de ver trabalho = resultados !!! nao queremos saber de valores e peças compradas na base do fast food.... 

ih.... aqui tem mais lowrider verdadeiros que aí em cima!

aqui tambem ha os que querem comprar mas principalmente nao temos dinheiro p/ ficar esbanjando com partes industrializadas como vemos muitos exemplos neste forum.....

nos somos pais de terceiro mundo mas sabemos que o comercio é ruim p/ cultura lowrider ! 

quaquer pessoa com um pouco dinhero pode comprar nos eua por umas cem pratas mas isso vulgariza e torna banal ser lowrider!


enfim, em vez de ficar mostrando que tem dinheiro sobrando, nós do treceiro mundo gos


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

ih.... aqui tem mais lowrider verdadeiros que aí em cima!

aqui tambem ha os que querem comprar mas principalmente nao temos dinheiro p/ ficar esbanjando com partes industrializadas como vemos muitos exemplos neste forum.....

nos somos pais de terceiro mundo mas sabemos que o comercio é ruim p/ cultura lowrider ! 

quaquer pessoa com um pouco dinhero pode comprar nos eua por umas cem pratas mas isso vulgariza e torna banal ser lowrider!


enfim, em vez de ficar mostrando que tem dinheiro sobrando, nós do treceiro mundo gostariamos de ver trabalho = resultados !!! nao queremos saber de valores e peças compradas na base do fast food....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Apr 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10360771
> *ih.... aqui tem mais lowrider verdadeiros que aí em cima!
> 
> aqui tambem ha os que querem comprar mas principalmente nao temos dinheiro p/ ficar esbanjando com partes industrializadas como vemos muitos exemplos neste forum.....
> ...


 :uh: WTF he say :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 09:37 PM~10360892
> *:uh: WTF he say  :uh:
> *


I DONT KNOW ITS PORTEGUESE..BUT HERES THE TRANSLATED PART I STILL DONT GET IT

ih.... has more here to lowrider true that there in top! here the ones tambem ha that want to buy but mainly nao we have money p to be esbanjando with industrialized parts as we see many examples in this forum..... in them we are parents of third world but we know that I deal it is bad p culture to lowrider! to quaquer person with a little dinhero can buy in U.S.A. for one one hundred pratas but this vulgarizes and becomes banal to be to lowrider! at last, instead of being showing that he has money sobrando, we of the treceiro world gostariamos to see work = resulted! nao we want to know of values and parts bought in the base of fast food.... ih.... has more here to lowrider true that there in top! here the ones tambem ha that want to buy but mainly nao we have money p to be esbanjando with industrialized parts as we see many examples in this forum..... in them we are parents of third world but we know that I deal it is bad p culture to lowrider! to quaquer person with a little dinhero can buy in U.S.A. for one one hundred pratas but this vulgarizes and becomes banal to be to lowrider! at last, instead of being showing that it has money sobrando, we of the treceiro world gos


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 7 2008, 11:41 PM~10360940
> *I DONT KNOW ITS PORTEGUESE..BUT HERES THE TRANSLATED PART I STILL DONT GET IT
> 
> ih.... has more here to lowrider true that there in top! here the ones tambem ha that want to buy but mainly nao we have money p to be esbanjando with industrialized parts as we see many examples in this forum..... in them we are parents of third world but we know that I deal it is bad p culture to lowrider! to quaquer person with a little dinhero can buy in U.S.A. for one one hundred pratas but this vulgarizes and becomes banal to be to lowrider! at last, instead of being showing that he has money sobrando, we of the treceiro world gostariamos to see work = resulted! nao we want to know of values and parts bought in the base of fast food.... ih.... has more here to lowrider true that there in top! here the ones tambem ha that want to buy but mainly nao we have money p to be esbanjando with industrialized parts as we see many examples in this forum..... in them we are parents of third world but we know that I deal it is bad p culture to lowrider! to quaquer person with a little dinhero can buy in U.S.A. for one one hundred pratas but this vulgarizes and becomes banal to be to lowrider! at last, instead of being showing that it has money sobrando, we of the treceiro world gos
> *


What I get from that is that they dont have the luxury of getting custom parts and what not there. they pretty much have to make there shit from scratch. They are more true lowrders because of that and they may be poor but they still ride clean. IDK I could be wrong


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

TWISTED FANTASY RIMS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 8 2008, 03:35 AM~10362203
> *TWISTED FANTASY RIMS
> 
> 
> ...


  i wish i had some


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 8 2008, 12:14 AM~10356845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the hottest new rimz out there :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its maybe portugese but i understood the most of what he said (knowing spanish you can find out the most of it)

in the first comment he basicly said that these idiots on here are paying a fortune to get shit lazer cut and CNC shit when they don't even know wich side to turn to when tighting up the nipples of the rims. :0 (that was mean!)

in the second comment he talked about them being more true lowriderz because they build more shit instead of buying everything like you guys up north do. he also said that in usa everyone can be a lowrider since everyone can buy a done lowbike. being part of the third world they don't have all the money to buy everything sow they build there own shit thats why they are more true lowriders then the guys up north are lol.

think thats it lol correct me if wrong :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah well fuck that ************(Its ok Im taking it back) lil cry baby. go take that negative shit somewhere else if your gonna dis our shit. so what if some of these fools dont know shit about bikes(cough darren cough) at least they try and keep it true to the game. fucker


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 8 2008, 08:53 AM~10363245
> *its maybe portugese but i understood the most of what he said (knowing spanish you can find out the most of it)
> 
> in the first comment he basicly said that these idiots on here are paying a fortune to get shit lazer cut and CNC shit when they don't even know wich side to turn to when tighting up the nipples of the rims.  :0  (that was mean!)
> ...


WELL HERE IS MY 2 PENNYS I DONT KNOW IF THATS WHAT IT MENT OR NOT BUT IF THIS IS WOT IT MENT THEY ARE WRONG FOR WHAT THEY SAID AND THAT STATMENT RIGHT THERE MAKES THEM NOT A LOWRIDER.

REASONS BEING IS ITS FOR THE LOVE OF THE LIFESTYLE NOT IF YOU HAVE MONEY OR DONT HAVE MONEY. IF BEING POOR WAS THE CASE THEN IM SURE EVERY LOWRIDER OUT THERE WOULDNT MIND POCKETING THERE MONEY AND BEING CHEAP IF THATS WHAT MADE U A TRUE LOWRIDER. I GIVE THE BRAZILS PROPS CAUSE THEY MAKE THERE SHIT BUT HEY JUST CAUSE THEY LIVE THERE DONT MEAN THEY CANT HAVE WHAT WE GOT ITS CALLED INVESTING INTO SOMETHING U LOVE SO MUCH. SO IF YALL READ THIS IN A NICE WAY IM SAYING FUCK YOU YA MIGHT WANNA TAKE WOT YALL SAID BACK CAUSE YOUR WRONG


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 11:15 AM~9151224
> *i kno ive posted thses but this pic is nice
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10363293
> *yah well fuck that ************ (Its ok Im taking it back) lil cry baby. go take that negative shit somewhere else if your gonna dis our shit. so what if some of these fools dont know shit about bikes(cough darren cough) at least they try and keep it true to the game. fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 8 2008, 08:51 AM~10362590
> * i wish i had some
> *


there from fantasy toy. not og ww's


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

still


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 12:11 AM~10369531
> *still
> *


i know


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Item number: 320237463557

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHEEL-SET-BK-20-X-2-0-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

how much does power coating cost??.


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

i meant POWDER coating


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 10:00 AM~10363293
> *yah well fuck that ************(Its ok Im taking it back) lil cry baby. go take that negative shit somewhere else if your gonna dis our shit. so what if some of these fools dont know shit about bikes(cough darren cough) at least they try and keep it true to the game. fucker
> *


i like how you say i do not know whit about lowriding dude you act like you are lowrider god how the fuck you know what i know you have name in your mouth and much as tony o you hating ****** i was stripping and help out with bikes and car when you was a nut stain in your dads underwear :uh: i just tired of you punk ass always trying to actlike you so much lowriding all you are a is a punk ass LITTLE BOY :angry:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

so got all the drills done but the last 2 then my drill bit snapped.
so heres where im at so far, just need to track down some twisted spokes to fill the gaps, then weld in the spare holes.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2008, 07:57 AM~10362911
> *Some of the hottest new rimz out there :thumbsup:
> *


the hottest till i build another set


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmmmm.....Wonder what these are going on??? The latest creation, and you guys thought I was gone? NEVER!!!! Its just began!!! These pics where taken at the first stages of creation so some shapeing and grinding where needed to complete and alot of extra stuff obviously missing LOL!!! I just couldint resist post these!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 8 2008, 12:14 AM~10356845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like them blue vogue tires :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

I LIKE MY RIMS THANKS MATT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL YEAH RIGHT!!!! THE GUY I BUILT THESE FOR IS ON LAYITLOW AND HE WILL BE VERY HAPPY WHEN THESE ARE DONE!!! :biggrin: 

But if you want a set just holla at me!!!  




> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 30 2008, 06:09 PM~10545449
> *I LIKE MY RIMS THANKS MATT
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 30 2008, 07:02 PM~10545389
> *Hmmmm.....Wonder what these are going on??? The latest creation, and you guys thought I was gone? NEVER!!!! Its just began!!! These pics where taken at the first stages of creation so some shapeing and grinding where needed to complete and alot of extra stuff obviously missing LOL!!! I just couldint resist post these!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

YEA MAN IM DEF GET AT FOR RIMS HOMIE THEY HELLA CLEAN


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Apr 30 2008, 06:02 PM~10545389
> *Hmmmm.....Wonder what these are going on??? The latest creation, and you guys thought I was gone? NEVER!!!! Its just began!!! These pics where taken at the first stages of creation so some shapeing and grinding where needed to complete and alot of extra stuff obviously missing LOL!!! I just couldint resist post these!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I think those are going to turn out good but I think you should have matched all the "spokes" and then gotten the rim polished before you welded anything.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah these pics do it no justice whats going in between these are square twisted spokes 3/16' very fine square twists, all the holes are welded and are pretty smooth but after its all assembled your not really going to see the wheels surface only the outsde and remember even if it where full polished when you apply heat warpage does happen wether you want it to or not. But yeah these will come out nicely!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 1 2008, 06:02 PM~10554703
> *Yeah these pics do it no justice whats going in between these are square twisted spokes 3/16' very fine square twists, all the holes are welded and are pretty smooth but after its all assembled your not really going to see the wheels surface only the outsde and remember even if it where full polished when you apply heat warpage does happen wether you want it to or not. But yeah these will come out nicely!
> *


Cant wait to see them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2008, 08:05 PM~10554735
> *Cant wait to see them.
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: my gf wheels


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ close ups of the engraving?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2008, 09:02 PM~10555786
> *^^^ close ups of the engraving?
> *


no cam


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10555777
> *:biggrin: my gf wheels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

hey are those natural born killas rims


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Maybe! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 3 2008, 11:37 AM~10566887
> *hey are those natural born killas rims
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 24 2005, 12:14 AM~4268446
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 13 2008, 02:48 AM~10402101
> *so got all the drills done but the last 2 then my drill bit snapped.
> so heres where im at so far, just need to track down some twisted spokes to fill the gaps, then weld in the spare holes.
> 
> ...


nao sabe contar os furos?


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 10 2006, 12:44 AM~5015499
> *RIM
> *


That looks sik!! I like that fork!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 4 2007, 11:15 AM~9151224
> *i kno ive posted thses but this pic is nice
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a picture of the whole bike.(the blue 1) :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jul 22 2008, 08:30 AM~11141627
> *nao sabe contar os furos?
> *


i dont speak portugese...anyone know what this means? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11187791
> *looking good basher
> *


thnx juanita :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 25 2008, 01:27 AM~11173710
> *i dont speak portugese...anyone know what this means? :dunno:
> *



he said...you dont no how count the holes?..its wrong the assembly of the rim.

he tell to me show this picture of his lowrider rim,96 spokes with 1860 "miçangas"



















peace ese!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shit load of beads. nice


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

arigatou ADIB kun


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

minha bicicleta rebaixada tem somente 96 raios ! huahua 

aro 26" DW rigida com 32# x 3= 96 furos 

cubo rodan para flatland 48# x 2= 96 furos 

numero 8 significa sorte na cultura oriental!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 26 2008, 09:26 PM~11187781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice wongs


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 29 2008, 07:25 AM~11204601
> *nice wongs
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 26 2008, 10:26 PM~11187781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Jul 28 2008, 07:19 AM~11195239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like the design made with the beads kool idea


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

tnx tiempos locos!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 3, 2007)

My Bike


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

novas fotos >> http://caloisk.spaces.live.com


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

my first custom relaced/engraved wheel


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

muito bom!!!!


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

rim im getting made


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 29 2008, 12:48 AM~11203294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these would be perfect for your bike


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5022221
> *My rims
> *













I think these are my favorite rims


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Aug 8 2008, 08:12 AM~11292446
> *these would be perfect for your bike
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW DO U KNOW WHO HAS THEM AND IF THEY WANNA SELL THEM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11294063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit you changed your name back lol


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Jul 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11195239
> *he said...you dont no how count the holes?..its wrong the assembly of the rim.
> 
> he tell to me show this picture of his lowrider rim,96 spokes with 1860 "miçangas"
> ...



REFIZ AS CONTAS E SÃO 3408 MIÇAGAS EM CADA RODA.... ERRO DE CALCULOS!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11298506
> *holy shit you changed your name back lol
> *


 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11298474
> *I KNOW  DO U KNOW WHO HAS THEM AND IF THEY WANNA SELL THEM
> *


 :dunno: I WISH I DID, I'D LOVE TO ICE OUT A SET OF THOSE :yes:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone have 12inch rims for sale :dunno: i need 3  i cant find any around here but if you guys have any for sale or maybe a trade hit me up on a pm thanx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

tight


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11361236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa! whoa! what is that on the wheel trim!?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 8 2008, 07:22 PM~11294063
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are cleeeeaann!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11504048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pix of this bike please!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 8 2008, 11:22 AM~11294063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS ONES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11294063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

XDUECE


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 3 2008, 12:51 PM~11507498
> *more pix of this bike please!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

24s nugga


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

NOVAS FOTOS>> http://caloisk.spaces.live.com/photos/


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt for rimz  

TTB for bullshit :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTB


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11656787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look alot like mine, are those WW?
looks real nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Sep 4 2008, 05:52 PM~11520675
> *24s nugga
> *


 :|


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 08:58 AM~11790863
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11790904
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 6 2008, 09:03 AM~11790910
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11656787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

24" 216#


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 6 2008, 09:24 AM~11790572
> *those look alot like mine, are those WW?
> looks real nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


no there not ww i laced them myself for one of my members look on the dave st custom post for more of my work.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks real good homie, mine are almost the same


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11656787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

have anyone seen the 144 twisted spokes?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

square twist


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11656787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i see my bike and my brothers trike on that lg show plaque up there!!! oh yea, nice rims!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 10:56 PM~11819165
> *square twist
> *


flat twisted


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11656787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGONES HOMIE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11820526
> *flat twisted
> *


yea those shit looks nasty :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 9 2008, 09:37 AM~11820526
> *flat twisted
> *


yuk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

for sale $100 +shipping


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: HOW MUCH SHIPPING TO 92105?


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

20x4" 72#


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

MEUS ULTIMOS TRES TRABALHOS! :<o>:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE GANGSTA SHOW'N OFF NU "SHOES".......








:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11899264
> *THE GANGSTA SHOW'N OFF NU "SHOES".......
> 
> 
> ...












Even Sweeter In Person!

Great Job!
:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it hard to keep clean


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 17 2008, 08:25 PM~11899264
> *THE GANGSTA SHOW'N OFF NU "SHOES".......
> 
> 
> ...


that new front rim is badass!!! where did you get it done at??


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I have always wanted some cross laced wheels like those, who does them? Im really interested in some 20" wheels.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 18 2008, 07:57 AM~11902478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many spokes?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

144


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE PIC :thumbsup: I KNEW SUM 1 TOOK A CLOSE UP OF IT,THE REAR ARE THE SAME,XCEPT THERE 20",THEY LOOK LIKE BABY Z'S TO ME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

20" 144# GIRASSOL


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 07:46 PM~11826404
> *for sale $100 +shipping
> 
> 
> ...


ill tell my dad :0


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

anybody have a pic of painted blacc spokes with chrome lip mounted on a blacc bike?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I GOT IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 07:14 PM~11933779
> *I GOT IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND
> 
> 
> ...


  thats what i origionaly wanted to do but my spokes are kinda faded so i thought that it would be better to paint them instead... heres my bike..pretty much simple....what would look better? painted lip or spokes?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11935601
> * thats what i origionaly wanted to do but my spokes are kinda faded so i thought that it would be better to paint them instead... heres my bike..pretty much simple....what would look better? painted lip or spokes?
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 06:14 PM~11933779
> *I GOT IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE ITS COMING OUT NICE DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 06:14 PM~11933779
> *I GOT IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man!!! but, seems like somethings missing.....................oh yea, pinstripes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11935601
> * thats what i origionaly wanted to do but my spokes are kinda faded so i thought that it would be better to paint them instead... heres my bike..pretty much simple....what would look better? painted lip or spokes?
> 
> 
> ...


for a 'simple' bike, thats pretty badass!!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11935910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

MINHA CALOI ARCO DUPLO 1978 72#


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 9 2009, 02:47 PM~12653440
> *MINHA CALOI ARCO DUPLO 1978 72#
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

my 1999 alfamec MTB whit 72#


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

GOT DEEZ TODAY!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got some Lucky 7's


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 15 2009, 08:29 PM~12716991
> *i got some Lucky 7's
> *


PICS OF THE LUCKYS


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2009, 04:05 AM~12719995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HUAHUAHAUAHUAHUAHAUAHUAHAUA

ISSO É LOWRIDER ????????? NÃO EXISTE ORGULHO EM SER UM LOWRIDER???? QUANDO SE DECIDIU QUE ISSO TUDO É UMA DISPUTA DE DINHEIRO?????? 


ESSA NÃO É A PRIMEIRA VEZ QUE VEJO RODAS RECEM CHEGADAS DA LOJA EM FOTOS NESSE FORUM..... 

(ESSAS AINDA CONSERVAM A TARJETA COM O PREÇO KKKKKKKK)


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 16 2009, 09:02 AM~12720766
> *HUAHUAHAUAHUAHUAHAUAHUAHAUA
> 
> ISSO É LOWRIDER ?????????  NÃO EXISTE ORGULHO EM SER UM LOWRIDER???? QUANDO SE DECIDIU QUE ISSO TUDO É UMA DISPUTA DE DINHEIRO??????
> ...


yeah ok, we totaly understan what you said...


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

My bike










my Homies Bike


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

MINHA 20" 144# GIRASSOL


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 15 2009, 06:36 PM~12716387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much were they


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 16 2009, 02:44 PM~12725052
> *how much were they
> *


HHAHAHA GOOD QUESTION! :biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

MEUS TRABALHOS EM 2008 

RODAS RAIADAS 15x8 COM 56 RAIOS 









AQUI SEU AMERICAN EXPRESS NÃO VALE NADA!!!!!


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

PROJETO 2009 

14 FUROS NOVOS









TESTE 









FURANDO


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 16 2009, 04:02 AM~12720766
> *HUAHUAHAUAHUAHUAHAUAHUAHAUA
> 
> ISSO É LOWRIDER ?????????  NÃO EXISTE ORGULHO EM SER UM LOWRIDER???? QUANDO SE DECIDIU QUE ISSO TUDO É UMA DISPUTA DE DINHEIRO??????
> ...



Was this guy talkin bout? who speaks portugeuse round here?


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 29 2009, 01:50 AM~12843123
> *Was this guy talkin bout? who speaks portugeuse round here?
> *



eu falo portugues, espanhol, ingles e japones e se vc nao entende volta p/ escola!!! huahua

internet não é somente para idiotas ficar vendo fotos !!!! compre um dicionario e ganhe cultura!!!!


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

NIPLES RETIFICADOS











MONTAGEM 









270 RAIOS MONTADOS


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Brazil =>kings of wire wheels :worship: :worship: :worship: 
The wheel will be mounted on a mono-arm???
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata+Jan 16 2009, 09:02 AM~12720766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"IS THIS LOWRIDER? EXIST DOESN'T PRIDE TO BE A LOWRIDER? WHEN IT WAS DECIDED THAT THIS EVERYTHING IS A MONEY DISPUTE? 
THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME THAT I JUST SEE FOND WHEELS OF THE STORE IN PHOTOS IN THIS FORUM"


??????????????????
WTF, GOOGLE TRANSLATOR???

Dude, you say you speek Portuguese, Spanish, Jap & ENGLISH
then reply in ENGLISH :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jan 29 2009, 08:27 AM~12846989
> *"IS THIS LOWRIDER?  EXIST DOESN'T PRIDE TO BE A LOWRIDER? WHEN IT WAS DECIDED THAT THIS EVERYTHING IS A MONEY DISPUTE?
> THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME THAT I JUST SEE FOND WHEELS OF THE STORE IN PHOTOS IN THIS FORUM"
> ??????????????????
> ...


you speak portugese?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no thats the google translation result


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah but ***** D-Low speaks everything :biggrin: 

good wheels up in here by the way


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

[


















540 RAIOS MONTADOS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 29 2009, 10:40 PM~12850694
> *yeah but ***** D-Low speaks everything  :biggrin:
> 
> good wheels up in here by the way
> *



True  :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

i dont know about those wheels...there has to be a point where too many spokes...is simply too many spokes. I think you hit that point man.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

do they stlll make bajitas wheels


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ratrodrog (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a pic of my powder coated rims on my ratrod bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ratrodrog_@Jan 29 2009, 09:52 PM~12855051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jan 30 2009, 01:39 AM~12854102
> *i dont know about those wheels...there has to be a point where too many spokes...is simply too many spokes. I think you hit that point man.
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: acertei seu ponto agora ! 

essa roda supera os 500 raios feitos em araçatuba-sp p/ o guinness book em outubro de 2008.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 30 2009, 04:22 AM~12856878
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: acertei seu ponto agora !
> 
> essa roda supera os 500 raios feitos em araçatuba-sp p/ o guinness book em outubro de 2008.
> *


 :uh: WTF did you say!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 29 2009, 03:54 PM~12850828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SPOKE FAN


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 31 2009, 10:43 PM~12869295
> *DAMN SPOKE FAN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I LOVE BRASILIAN BITCHES


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 31 2009, 10:49 PM~12869322
> *I LOVE BRASILIAN BITCHES
> *


AMO PUTAS ESTRANGEIRAS (que pagam pau no meu trampo) 


NOTORIOUS NAO CONSEGUE PEGAR MULHER SÓ COME PUTA? KKKKKK FRACO....


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

FURO DA VALVULA









FLANGE 









RODA DIANTEIRA PRONTA


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 1 2009, 04:29 AM~12872705
> *AMO PUTAS ESTRANGEIRAS
> *


i love foreign bitches!!! i got that :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11826404
> *for sale $100 +shipping
> 
> 
> ...


DID THESE EVER SELL???????????
PM ME


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

540 RAIOS GIRANDO


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
very nice wheel

what could you make with the least amount of spokes?


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12919356
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> very nice wheel
> 
> ...


TNX!!!  


A DIFICULDADE ESTÁ NA QUANTIDADE MAIOR POSSIVEL! 

PRE MONTAGEM1








PRE MONTAGEM2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 6 2009, 05:10 AM~12923288
> *TNX!!!
> A DIFICULDADE ESTÁ NA QUANTIDADE MAIOR POSSIVEL!
> 
> ...


 :0 nice wheels alot of work


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

rear hub









1080 spokes


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 7 2009, 02:27 AM~12933067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to much :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what size wheel are you using? 26in?


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 8 2009, 04:37 PM~12941486
> *what size wheel are you using? 26in?
> *


700x25 clincher


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 01:45 AM~12939412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


faça algumas rodas alfandegárias da minha bicycleta :biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12942023
> *faça algumas rodas alfandegárias da minha bicycleta :biggrin:
> *



WFT? IN INGLISH PLEASE.... 

I BUILD BIKES ONLY FOR MY USE! OK???


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 01:05 PM~12942190
> *WFT?  IN INGLISH PLEASE....
> 
> I BUILD BIKES ONLY FOR MY USE! OK???
> *


Ha motherfucker finally used english


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12942428
> *Ha motherfucker finally used english
> *



HAHAHHAHA FINALLY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

and funny part is he's complainin bout a post not bein in english dumb fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 8 2009, 07:47 PM~12942428
> *Ha motherfucker finally used english
> *


MAIS RESPEITO COM MINHA MÃE !!!!A MINHA MÃE NÃO É IGUAL A QUE VOCE TEM EM NA SUA CASA!!
MORE RESPECT WITH MY MOTHER!!! MY MOTHER IS NOT EQUAL THE ONE YOU HAS IN YOUR HOUSE!!

VOCÊS TENTAM ESCREVER EM PORTUGUES E SEM CONHECER NADA EU NAO ENTENDO NADA!!
YOU TRY TO WRITE IN PORTUGUESE AND WITHOUT KNOWING NOTHING I DO NOT UNDERSTAND NOTHING!!!


MUITOS DE VOCÊ ESTÃO COM RAIVA DAS MINHAS FOTOS E FICAM TAGARELANDO SEM ASSUNTO....
MANY OF YOU ARE WITH ANGER OF MY PHOTOS AND ARE CHATTING WITHOUT SUBJECT….


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 05:23 PM~12942692
> *MAIS RESPEITO COM MINHA MÃE !!!!A MINHA MÃE NÃO É IGUAL A QUE VOCE TEM EM NA SUA CASA!!
> MORE RESPECT WITH MY MOTHER!!! MY MOTHER IS NOT EQUAL THE ONE YOU HAS IN YOUR HOUSE!!
> 
> ...


 i tryed to type shit sorry if i dont fucking know

fucking ass :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 02:23 PM~12942692
> *MAIS RESPEITO COM MINHA MÃE !!!!A MINHA MÃE NÃO É IGUAL A QUE VOCE TEM EM NA SUA CASA!!
> MORE RESPECT WITH MY MOTHER!!! MY MOTHER IS NOT EQUAL THE ONE YOU HAS IN YOUR HOUSE!!
> 
> ...


 :uh: Wat exactly you tryin to say


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 8 2009, 08:08 PM~12942574
> *and funny part is he's complainin bout a post not bein in english dumb fuck :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUMB??? KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

SE EU NAO ENTENDESSE NAO PARTICIPARIA / IF I DID NOT UNDERSTAND I WOULD NOT PARTICIPATE

VOCÊ NAO ENTENDE UMA SEGUNDA OU TERCEIRA LINGUA E TEM CORAGEM DE FALAR ISSO? 

YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND ONE SECOND OR THIRD LANGUAGE AND HAVE COURAGE OF SAYING THIS? 


MOSTREM SUAS RODAS !!!!!!
SHOW OFF YOUR RIMS!!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 02:42 PM~12942823
> *DUMB??? KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> SE EU NAO ENTENDESSE NAO PARTICIPARIA / IF I DID NOT UNDERSTAND I WOULD NOT PARTICIPATE
> ...


QUE DISE ESTE GHUEY!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 8 2009, 05:30 PM~12942736
> *:uh:  Wat exactly you tryin to say
> *


more respect to his mother etc i just know a little bit of portueguese :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 8 2009, 02:48 PM~12942866
> *more respect to his mother etc i just know a little bit of portueguese  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

BLA BLA BLA


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 02:50 PM~12942878
> *BLA BLA BLA
> *


Warum so ernst?
Why so serious?
its german


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 8 2009, 08:43 PM~12942835
> *QUE DISE ESTE GHUEY!!!!
> *


ENTENDE BOSTA NENHUMA! COMPRE UM DICIONARIO E ESTUDE MUITO MAIS


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 8 2009, 05:55 PM~12942920
> *ENTENDE BOSTA NENHUMA! COMPRE UM DICIONARIO E ESTUDE MUITO MAIS
> *


dumbass get a dictionary and study more lol im already learning more :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 7 2009, 03:27 AM~12933067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for some spokes like that


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12943530
> *how much for some spokes like that
> *


2000US DOLLARS


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 9 2009, 08:00 AM~12948793
> *2000US DOLLARS
> *


 O DINHEIRO DA BOLHA KKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 9 2009, 03:00 AM~12948793
> *2000US DOLLARS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

make love carnales!


parabens japa!é nois!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 AM~12950541
> *make love carnales!
> parabens japa!é nois!
> *


no ****?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ik ga ier ook int nederlands beginne prate is zien als ge iets begrijpt  :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahha

ain't **** love!


and go do something into your bikes!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Feb 9 2009, 12:43 PM~12952123
> *hahahha
> 
> ain't **** love!
> ...


yea i'll go put sumtin int da head tube :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

ESSES BOSTAS SÓ SABEM FAZER ISSO MESMO.... 

RIR COM CÚ CHEIO DE ROLA KKKK 



:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 9 2009, 08:52 PM~12953627
> *here's mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that's fucking cool ese!have more pic's?

peace


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok hooligans i need a lil help. i relaced laced up some 144's into fans but the truing is just pissing me off. any tips on truing or atleast to make it a lil easier?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 9 2009, 12:38 PM~12951133
> *no ****?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Jan 29 2009, 03:54 PM~12850828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those wheels are probably fuckin heavy hahah!!!

and not easy to put air in your tires


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok hooligans i need a lil help. i relaced laced up some 144's into fans but the truing is just pissing me off. any tips on truing or atleast to make it a lil easier?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 9 2009, 03:59 PM~12953260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scraper low low

do you have a full pic?

how did you get yours fastened to the wheel looks very clean 
compared to the famous scraper bikes with foil and sticker vinyl


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2009, 03:35 PM~12958088
> *ok hooligans i need a lil help. i relaced laced up some 144's into fans but the truing is just pissing me off. any tips on truing or atleast to make it a lil easier?
> *


dont they use a jig in the shops? might need to make up one of them.


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2009, 02:32 AM~12956767
> *ok hooligans i need a lil help. i relaced laced up some 144's into fans but the truing is just pissing me off. any tips on truing or atleast to make it a lil easier?
> *



compra prontas ! kkkkkkkk quer facilidade paga as rodas em doze vezes


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 10 2009, 02:47 AM~12956996
> *those wheels are probably fuckin heavy hahah!!!
> 
> and not easy to put air in your tires
> *



são bem pesadas mesmo !!!!!! aqui no brasil se diz "bibicileta para homem"

encher com ar não foi tão dificil com uma mangiueira fina entre os raios!


abraço


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 10 2009, 01:30 AM~12960059
> *dont they use a jig in the shops? might need to make up one of them.
> *


i got a frame, maybe i'll just tighten the wheel on it and spin it.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 10 2009, 03:51 AM~12960091
> *são bem pesadas mesmo !!!!!! aqui no brasil se diz "bibicileta para homem"
> 
> encher com ar não foi tão dificil com uma mangiueira fina entre os raios!
> ...


si


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 10 2009, 12:06 AM~12959241
> *scraper low low
> 
> do you have a full pic?
> ...


i relaced the spokes in fans of three spokes per fan, then removed the middle spoke and had metal plates engraved and laser cut, then tapped the bottom of the plates for a small bolt to fit it in place of the spoke hole, then i welded a small stud a the top of the plate to fit where the spoke would be.


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12963745
> *si
> *



pesei ela tem 24,2 quilos somente.....


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

minha nova bicicleta SCHWINN 1969


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 9 2009, 01:19 PM~12951939
> *ik ga ier ook int nederlands beginne prate is zien als ge iets begrijpt    :biggrin:
> *


que?

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

die domme mense ier altijd in hun taal aant spreke, merke ze ni op da ze nergens gerake want niemand begrijpt ze lol, zwijgt dan gwn weet ge hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 10 2009, 07:21 PM~12965979
> *pesei ela tem 24,2 quilos somente.....
> *


si


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 11 2009, 10:35 AM~12972796
> *die domme mense ier altijd in hun taal aant spreke, merke ze ni op da ze nergens gerake want niemand begrijpt ze lol, zwijgt dan gwn weet ge hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


haha tis zo btw we moeten keer afspreke hoe we da gaan doen voor de show in mei, of we nu huurwagen enz gaan gebruiken  

anyway back to english


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 11 2009, 04:28 PM~12974456
> *haha tis zo btw we moeten keer afspreke hoe we da gaan doen voor de show in mei, of we nu huurwagen enz gaan gebruiken
> 
> anyway back to english
> *


DE QUE CHINGADOS ESTAN HABLANDO
NO LES ENTIENDO NINGUNA PUTA PALABRA :uh: :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 9 2009, 06:19 PM~12951939
> *ik ga ier ook int nederlands beginne prate is zien als ge iets begrijpt
> *


ik ga ier ook int 
EU QUERO OLHAR VOCES :

nederlands beginne prate is zien 
NEANDERTHAL INICIANTES COMPRA PRONTA

als ge iets begrijpt 
SEMPRE FALO BOSTA


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 12 2009, 09:32 AM~12981032
> *ik ga ier ook int
> EU QUERO OLHAR VOCES :
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAH You got Google-Translatorowwwneeedddd!!!

:roflmao: 
that aint what he said


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 12 2009, 02:01 AM~12976302
> *DE QUE CHINGADOS ESTAN HABLANDO
> NO LES ENTIENDO NINGUNA PUTA PALABRA :uh:  :uh:
> *


ago lo mismo que ellos para hacer comprender que no sirve para nada que hablen en otro idioma si nadien los comprende


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf hahaha


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

lowrider é cultura latina !!! e na america latina se fala espanhol e porrtugues !!!!!

mostre seus aros raiados ou cala-te


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2009, 12:43 PM~12983222
> *ago lo mismo que ellos para hacer comprender que no sirve para nada que hablen en otro idioma si nadien los comprende
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2009, 11:43 AM~12983222
> *ago lo mismo que ellos para hacer comprender que no sirve para nada que hablen en otro idioma si nadien los comprende
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL8jXJ6oEfU

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 13 2009, 01:20 AM~12990896
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL8jXJ6oEfU
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 13 2009, 02:20 AM~12990896
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL8jXJ6oEfU
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 13 2009, 01:27 AM~12986417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you guys so surprised about? :biggrin: i'm spanish, just living in belgium :biggrin:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 13 2009, 03:11 PM~12992915
> *:twak:
> *



1904
Posts: 5,805
Joined: Oct 2007 (SUAS PARTICIPAÇÕES SÃO TOTALMENTE DESNECESSARIAS)

VC FAZ SEUS AROS? 

NINGUEM TEM NADA A MOSTRAR NESSA MERDA DE FORUM!!!!!!!

VOU ME EMBORA MAS CONTINUEM SENDO UMAS PUTAS VELHAS.... SÓ FALAM E FALAM E FALAM!!!! 


DE NY À CA, DA BELGICA À ESPANHA TUDO FRACO !!! MUITO FRACO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 13 2009, 01:20 AM~12990896
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL8jXJ6oEfU
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I can't believe I just watched that :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13003776
> *I can't believe I just watched that  :uh:
> *



EU ACREDITO QUE TODO ****** É PAGA PAU!!!!! SE NÃO ESTARIA NA OFICINA FAZENDO ALGUMA COISA MELHOR ....

É TÃO BURRO QUE FICA ESPERANDO EU POSTAR ALGO PARA LER !!!!! KKKKKKKK 

VOU POSTAR FOTOS DA MINHA PICA BEM DURA !!!! TENHO CERTEZA QUE VAI ADORAR!!!!!! SUAS BICHAS.......


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Aleast measure the damm holes apart, anyone can do it with a sharpie n drill them out with a drill :ugh:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

look what kind of bikes he puts them on! not anything we do in the us show quality is a must for the us


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Xduece


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 14 2009, 07:50 PM~13005131
> *EU ACREDITO QUE TODO ****** É PAGA PAU!!!!! SE NÃO ESTARIA NA OFICINA FAZENDO ALGUMA COISA MELHOR ....
> 
> É TÃO BURRO QUE FICA ESPERANDO EU POSTAR ALGO PARA LER !!!!! KKKKKKKK
> ...


  :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

VOCES SÓ SABEM FALAR COMO UMAS VELHAS !!!! KKKKKK LOGO VAO COMEÇAR TROCAR RECEITAS DE BISCOITO EM VEZ DE MOSTRAR AS RODAS RAIADAS...

EU PONHO AS RODAS NO QUADRO QUE EU QUISER!!!
EU POSSO FAZER DA SCHWINN10 UMA LOWRIDER!!! E FAÇO SEM DEPENDER DE ALGUM IDIOTA DE FORUM E DE COMPRAR AS PÇS DA LOJA!


OS OTARIOS CONSIDERAM " QUALIDADE " O QUE É FEITO POR MAQUINAS EXATAMENTE POR NÃO SABER USAR AS PROPRIAS MÃOS!!!!A MAIS PERFEITA MÁQUINA DO MUNDO É A MÃO DO HOMEM !! MAS A MÃO DE UM HOMEM QUE USA PARA O BEM E DESENVOLVIMENTO.... NÃO UM IDIOTA QUE SO SABE ASSINAR CHEQUES!!



> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 01:00 AM~13005196
> *Aleast measure the damm holes apart, anyone can do it with a sharpie n drill them out with a drill :ugh:
> *


BROCA FINA DE 1.9mm PARA OS RAIOS DE 2mm!!!! 


anyone can do it? KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKDO IT!!!!!
QUALQUER UM FAZ? KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFAZ!!!!!!!



O VIDEO É PARA OS GRINGOS ( LEIA-SE OS MUITO BURROS ) CONTAR OS 14 FUROS NOVOS E MULTIPLICAR POR 36 E CONFERIR AS MINHAS CONTAS DE 540


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 05:04 AM~13007513
> *VOCES SÓ SABEM FALAR COMO UMAS VELHAS !!!! KKKKKK LOGO VAO COMEÇAR TROCAR RECEITAS DE BISCOITO EM VEZ DE MOSTRAR AS RODAS RAIADAS...
> 
> EU PONHO AS RODAS NO QUADRO QUE EU QUISER!!!
> ...


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 15 2009, 10:12 AM~13007519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LINGUA DOS RAIOS É PORTUGUES !!! SEUS FILHOS DA PUTA 

FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

this topics getting me annoyed..two pages have been nothing but portugese...i cant understand it =\ and im no longer in school to learn it! haha.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 05:30 AM~13007532
> *A LINGUA DOS RAIOS É PORTUGUES !!! SEUS FILHOS DA PUTA
> 
> FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA FILHOS DA PUTA
> *


to much


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 02:34 PM~13007588
> *this topics getting me annoyed..two pages have been nothing but portugese...i cant understand it =\ and im no longer in school to learn it! haha.
> *


yeah plus he is sayin son of a bitch :uh:


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13007588
> *this topics getting me annoyed..two pages have been nothing but portugese...i cant understand it =\ and im no longer in school to learn it! haha.
> *


realmente nenhuma escola vai te ensinar nada.... escola de lowrider palhaço?



eu nao preciso de tradutor para entender kkkkkk se voces são limitados a apenas um idioma? foda-se!!
I do not need translator to understand kkkkkk if you are limited only the one language? fuck off


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 15 2009, 05:20 PM~13009314
> *yeah plus he is sayin son of a bitch :uh:
> *


noooooooooooo! I really said this? 


POR QUE UM TOPICO PARA MOSTRAR AS RODAS? 
WHY A TOPIC TO SHOW THE WHEELS?

TOPICO PARA MOSTRAR O ANEL DO CÚ? EU ESTOU FORA!!
SHOW OFF YOUR RING (YOUR BUT RING) TOPIC? I'M OUT!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 04:56 PM~13010298
> *noooooooooooo! I really said this?
> POR QUE UM TOPICO PARA MOSTRAR AS RODAS?
> WHY A TOPIC TO SHOW THE WHEELS?
> ...


get the fuck out then! :0 :rant: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13010195
> *realmente nenhuma escola vai te ensinar nada.... escola de lowrider palhaço?
> eu nao preciso de tradutor para entender kkkkkk se voces são limitados a apenas um idioma? foda-se!!
> I do not need translator to understand kkkkkk if you are limited only the one language? fuck off
> *


yow "pussykiller" :uh: 
El unico payaso aqui eres tu, so gilipollas! 
lo unico que sabas hacer son unas putas wires, que ni mi prima las pondria en su bicicleta, mamon

y si tu te crees que eres el unico que sabe hablar mas de 3 idiomas, estas muy pero que muy confundido  
asin que, buscate un forum en Portugues y te la mamas alli.

And please, PUT YOUR F*KIN CAPS LOCK OFF!!!!!!!!! DAMN
somebody call me a Mod and ban this SoB

Ghuey :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Feb 15 2009, 06:48 PM~13010934
> *yow "pussykiller"  :uh:
> El unico payaso aqui eres tu, so gilipollas!
> lo unico que sabas hacer son unas putas wires, que ni mi prima las pondria en su bicicleta, mamon
> ...


x dos :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 07:34 AM~13007588
> *this topics getting me annoyed..two pages have been nothing but portugese...i cant understand it =\ and im no longer in school to learn it! haha.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

some 12" twisted i just did for shits and giggles, for my daugthers lil tiger I am going to take them apart and send them out for chrome
what do u think


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 15 2009, 05:22 PM~13011098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look nice


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13010298
> *noooooooooooo! I really said this?
> POR QUE UM TOPICO PARA MOSTRAR AS RODAS?
> WHY A TOPIC TO SHOW THE WHEELS?
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

why would anyone wanna show off but rings? no **** shit here.


----------



## matagata (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13011701
> *why would anyone wanna show off but rings? no **** shit here.
> *


NOBODY(YOU) DOES NOT HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW! 

SHOW WHEELS BOUGHT IN THE PACKING OF THE STORE WITH THE LABEL OF THE PRICE STILL HUNG… THIS IS LOWRIDER?HUAHUAHAUKKKKKKKKKKHAHAHAHHAHEHEHEHEHE!! MANY CLOWNS TO LAUGH HERE HERE IN THE 4 DIFFERENT LANGUAGES

BEYOND THE FACT OF BEING A MAIDEN THEY ONLY KNOW TO BE CHATTING KKKK THIS IS GAY THING !!!

AND MAKES ME A BIG FAVOR TO ERASE MY PROFILE OF THIS GAY FORUM !!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 16 2009, 01:39 AM~13015343
> *NOBODY(YOU) DOES NOT HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW!
> 
> SHOW WHEELS BOUGHT IN THE PACKING OF THE STORE WITH THE LABEL OF THE PRICE STILL HUNG… THIS IS LOWRIDER?HUAHUAHAUKKKKKKKKKKHAHAHAHHAHEHEHEHEHE!! MANY CLOWNS TO LAUGH HERE HERE IN THE 4 DIFFERENT LANGUAGES
> ...


JUST GET THE FUCK OUT!!! :buttkick: oh and if you want to be treated nicely then you should go visit off topic


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 15 2009, 02:56 PM~13010298
> *noooooooooooo! I really said this?
> POR QUE UM TOPICO PARA MOSTRAR AS RODAS?
> WHY A TOPIC TO SHOW THE WHEELS?
> ...


but ring hu.................


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matagata_@Feb 16 2009, 02:39 AM~13015343
> *NOBODY(YOU) DOES NOT HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW!
> 
> SHOW WHEELS BOUGHT IN THE PACKING OF THE STORE WITH THE LABEL OF THE PRICE STILL HUNG… THIS IS LOWRIDER?HUAHUAHAUKKKKKKKKKKHAHAHAHHAHEHEHEHEHE!! MANY CLOWNS TO LAUGH HERE HERE IN THE 4 DIFFERENT LANGUAGES
> ...


*how about u keep doing your thing n keep building these ugly ass wheels and put them on your ugly ass 26 inch mountain bikes and leave us show bike buliders alone as we twist, fan, dipp, paint, powdercoat, two tone or engrave our wheels and make them worth more then all your bikes put together*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13030471
> *how about u keep doing your thing n keep building these ugly ass wheels and put them on your ugly ass 26 inch mountain bikes and leave us show bike buliders alone as we twist, fan, dipp, paint, powdercoat, two tone or engrave our wheels and make them worth more then all your bikes put together
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2009, 02:52 PM~13030471
> *how about u keep doing your thing n keep building these ugly ass wheels and put them on your ugly ass 26 inch mountain bikes and leave us show bike buliders alone as we twist, fan, dipp, paint, powdercoat, two tone or engrave our wheels and make them worth more then all your bikes put together
> *


pow right in his kisser


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 06:31 AM~13037374
> *pow right in his kisser
> *


X's 2, twist, dipp, powdercoat, laser cut, build bad ass bikes X'2(-)(-)9


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

homie said pow right in the kisser hahahahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13091892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you gonna chrome the wheel trim?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13092081
> *are you gonna chrome the wheel trim?
> *


***** you stupid :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13092153
> ****** you stupid :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tp8728 (Feb 25, 2009)

new to the site, but here are my rims, just had them powdercoated and need them trued



















anyone got any tips on trueing the wheel?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tp8728_@Mar 6 2009, 03:06 PM~13202937
> *new to the site, but here are my rims, just had them powdercoated and need them trued
> 
> 
> ...


where you from?
if thats 20" 144 spoke I got the exact same ones in all chrome


----------



## tp8728 (Feb 25, 2009)

outside of nashville tn, yea their 144s, i tore them down to get them coated and after reading post and doin some searchin on LIL i decided that i would relace in a 2 spoke pattern, turned out good, now i just need them trued


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tp8728_@Mar 6 2009, 03:13 PM~13202996
> *outside of nashville tn, yea their 144s, i tore them down to get them coated and after reading post and doin some searchin on LIL i decided that i would relace in a 2 spoke pattern, turned out good, now i just need them trued
> *


ah you did the relacing yourself?
nice job


----------



## tp8728 (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 6 2009, 04:23 PM~13203104
> *ah you did the relacing yourself?
> nice job
> *


yea took a couple hours but got it done


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 07:56 PM~13092081
> *are you gonna chrome the wheel trim?
> *


no comment. :nosad:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13091892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone one have pics of lady death's rims?? :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 8 2009, 11:07 AM~13215916
> *Anyone one have pics of lady death's rims?? :dunno:
> *


Dnt have any up close pics but if it helps there are laced to look like d rimz on knights quest but wit painted nipples


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY CONTINENTAL KIT RIM :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 9 2009, 01:00 AM~13222232
> *MY CONTINENTAL KIT RIM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 9 2009, 01:15 AM~13222267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

12" BABY DAYTOMS W/ A 3SPOKE OFFSET AND RECHROMED



















12" RECHROMED W/ A TWIST










FOR A TIGER COMING SOON

*TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 9 2009, 06:07 AM~13222508
> *badass!!!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 AM~13393148
> *12" BABY DAYTOMS W/ A 3SPOKE OFFSET AND RECHROMED
> 
> 
> ...


   

S W E E E E E E T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 26 2009, 07:17 AM~13394581
> *
> 
> S W E E E E E E T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughters rims for her fairy spell bike


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 21 2009, 06:49 PM~13963056
> *my daughters rims for her fairy spell bike
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap! these are the best! i wish i could have a disk brake on my custom!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 21 2009, 08:51 PM~13963620
> *holy crap! these are the best! i wish i could have a disk brake on my custom!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 21 2009, 07:49 PM~13963056
> *my daughters rims for her fairy spell bike
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS TO YOUR WORK ON THE RIMS THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 21 2009, 10:51 PM~13965057
> *PROPS TO YOUR WORK ON THE RIMS THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 15 2009, 10:37 PM~14202939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool but get rid of those rusty spots


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

mine, twobytwo spoked and gold nippled










here they are mounted on my bike


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 16 2009, 02:11 AM~14203908
> *mine, twobytwo spoked and gold nippled
> 
> 
> ...


see in personn this bike are real badass!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

my restyled wheels, gold spokes on each end of the fans, gold square twisted border










notice the gold disc screws too  









its all about the details!!! chrome gear, gold spacer  










on the trike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 15 2009, 10:37 PM~14202939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


missing a spoke :0

looks good tho, are those 72's???


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 16 2009, 04:57 AM~14204140
> *my restyled wheels, gold spokes on each end of the fans, gold square twisted border
> 
> 
> ...


wheels look nice as hell, love all the details  
if you ever decide to do something new to the rims you should get the chrome spokes painted kandy green, that would be crazy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

1992 Warren Wong Arizona's.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 16 2009, 03:31 PM~14204408
> *wheels look nice as hell, love all the details
> if you ever decide to do something new to the rims you should get the chrome spokes painted kandy green, that would be crazy
> *


shit don't give me ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2009, 05:48 AM~14204271
> *missing a spoke :0
> 
> looks good tho, are those 72's???
> *


yeah and that missing spoke is on the now


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

My Rimz on UnderWorld Fantasy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 16 2009, 02:35 PM~14208633
> *My Rimz on UnderWorld Fantasy
> 
> 
> ...


my fave let me know when u want to get rid of those


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 16 2009, 02:40 PM~14208649
> *my fave let me know when u want to get rid of those
> *


I dont ever Bro! Sorry!  They Took me too long to hand twist the spokes on those bastards!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 16 2009, 02:43 PM~14208674
> *I dont ever Bro! Sorry!   They Took me too long to hand twist the spokes on those bastards!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


i know i made some before there a bicth to make :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 16 2009, 02:44 PM~14208687
> *i know i made some before there a bicth to make :biggrin:
> *


Yeah even harder after they are gold plated!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

did you weld in the nipples, that has to be a shitload of work!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 17 2009, 11:34 AM~14217998
> *did you weld in the nipples, that has to be a shitload of work!
> *


No they are screwed back in like they are normally are.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

damn I love this topic!!!


my work in progress on my ''the mess around'' project (Ray CHarles) bike










Music notes and shits..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 17 2009, 09:21 PM~14224105
> *damn I love this topic!!!
> my work in progress on my ''the mess around'' project (Ray CHarles) bike
> 
> ...


awesome bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 16 2009, 05:07 AM~14203902
> *looks cool but get rid of those rusty spots
> *


if you mean the middle of the hub its bearing greese at least it looks like it


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Been thinking about powder coating the rim and hub, but I'm guessing I would have problems with the spoke holes getting smaller cause of the powder. Anybody do powder coating?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the latest rims i've done there for one of my members for his raider bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some rims i did for one of the homies from elite b.c.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

NOTHING MUCH JUST POWDER COATED...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok these rims are about 17 years old, so they are old school but I still rock em..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

mine


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^^
:cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a rim i did when i was desighning my next bike seat.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 AM~14824796
> *some rims i did for one of the homies from elite b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


these are fuckin sick bro!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14842670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more casino dreamin please


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 6 2009, 01:22 AM~14990679
> *more casino dreamin please
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

some rims i did for my daughters lil tiger


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 17 2009, 03:18 AM~15688472
> *some rims i did for my daughters lil tiger
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

can you make me some for 12 ' and how much


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Nov 17 2009, 07:23 PM~15695427
> *can you make me some  for 12 ' and how much
> *


that one is 12"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

not mine but i thought they looked kool


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

not mine but i thought they looked kool


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 18 2009, 01:56 AM~15700152
> *not mine but i thought they looked kool
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pirate bike rims


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much for a pair 12 in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

STILL NEED TO GET IT ENGRAVED AND CHROME..


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey TONY those wheels are pretty nice would look even more sick if you engrave em.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14842670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
THAT'S DAMMMM SICK T T T !!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I love this topic!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 20 2009, 12:43 AM~14824796
> *some rims i did for one of the homies from elite b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


love these


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 27 2009, 03:53 PM~15798748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



N I C E !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 04:11 PM~15806703
> *i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm those are nice how much for something like that :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 02:11 PM~15806703
> *i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ay :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

how do u get asolid rim to make ur own


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 05:13 PM~15807022
> *how do u get asolid rim to make ur own
> *


Top secrete lol :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

come on dave secrets dont make friends haha


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 05:24 PM~15807070
> *come on dave secrets dont make friends haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 03:11 PM~15806703
> *i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much to make me some :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 04:21 PM~15807055
> *Top secrete lol :biggrin:
> *


i know the secrets but im not telling


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 02:11 PM~15806703
> *i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 28 2009, 07:02 PM~15807612
> *wow!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

made these a long time ago


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 05:11 PM~15806703
> *i made these just to see what they will look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*rim looks warped*


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15808383
> *rim looks warped
> *


i think its the angle of the shot becaused i trued them out before i took the pic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pirate bike rims














> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 27 2009, 06:53 PM~15796612
> *Hey TONY those wheels are pretty nice would look even more sick if you engrave em.
> *


Thanks bro. naw I figure I have enough engraving on the forks, handlebars, mufflers, and everything else. I wanted people to focus more on the detail of the cuts and design on the rims.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15808383
> *rim looks warped
> *



those chine steel rim are never perfectly right :uh: 


even on brand new bikes,,, always need to fix them,, even in other types of bikes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 28 2009, 06:33 PM~15808251
> *Thanx homie
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 9 2009, 04:22 PM~12654693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many spokes to these wheels have?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2009, 08:30 PM~15816529
> *how many spokes to these wheels have?
> 
> 
> ...


They have 144 spokes and they are this bike now. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2009, 08:39 PM~15816645
> *They have 144 spokes and they are this bike now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE WAT KIND OF METAL U USE ON THIS BIKE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2009, 02:12 AM~15810864
> *Pirate bike rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15816706
> *A HOMIE WAT KIND OF METAL U USE ON THIS BIKE LOOKS GOOD!
> *


16 gauge sheetmetal, 1/8" and 1/4" steel.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2009, 08:46 PM~15816737
> *16 gauge sheetmetal, 1/8" and 1/4" steel.
> *


COOL THANKS!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THOSE LOOK NICE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 30 2009, 11:49 AM~15822278
> *DAM THOSE LOOK NICE!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Nov 30 2009, 12:49 PM~15822278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I made em over the Holiday

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THEY CAME OUT GREAT!

IVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING LIKE THAT TOO

ILL POST PICS WHEN IM DONE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nothing special just the rims i did for my bike. i nick name them the oddand even rims.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt
Some badass wheels on here!
:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 28 2009, 06:46 PM~15808347
> *made these a long time ago
> 
> 
> ...


16"s?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

something simple for my nephews 16" bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2009, 03:43 PM~15960921
> *16"s?
> *


yup they were a bicth to make


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

are the orange ones 12"?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 17 2009, 08:31 PM~16015776
> *yup they were a bicth to make
> *


they look good tho


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 20 2009, 05:10 PM~16039304
> *are the orange ones 12"?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 20 2009, 03:06 PM~16038924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HOK CANDY RED


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 20 2009, 01:07 PM~14829648
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


updates soon :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

i dont have any custom wheels, yet. i need someone to make a solid rim with a lip large enough for a floater. this is the design i want.









if yall have wicked's number tell him to hit me up on myspace. at myspace.com/icefx757


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 08:03 PM~19347469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  nice anthony


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 16 2010, 09:23 PM~19347635
> *:wow:    nice anthony
> *


thanks!
i'm making them for a friend of mine. there not done yet...

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:03 PM~19347469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 08:34 PM~19347715
> *thanks!
> i'm making them for a friend of mine. there not done yet...
> 
> ...


Bro how much wud u make sum 16 nch LMK


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn Homies There Are Some Nice,Sick And Crazy Ass Rims In Des Topic Nice Work Fellas......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:03 PM~19347469
> * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  is that spokes welded to the hub and rim? :dunno: 

looks good what ever it it, i would never have thought of it :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2010, 05:20 PM~19362408
> * is that spokes welded to the hub and rim? :dunno:
> 
> looks good what ever it it, i would never have thought of it  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah there welded in. :biggrin: 

still not complete got a few more steps before there complete. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 08:03 PM~19347469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 08:03 PM~19347469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: rims are sick bro and thanks for the cups jest got them in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Dec 18 2010, 07:59 PM~19363436
> *:wow: rims are sick bro and thanks for the cups jest got them in the mail :biggrin:
> *


Your Welcome & thanks for the compliment!
:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

what does something like that run?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:03 PM~19347469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any updates on these? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 11 2011, 09:29 AM~19843593
> *any updates on these?  :biggrin:
> *


almost complete

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2011, 02:31 PM~20129065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super super fly :cheesy: gotta love it


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

powder coated copper kandy brown gona match the pedal car perfect :biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

got them back from chucky


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 11:06 PM~20207112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

my rims :cheesy: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 08:59 PM~20300569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice and simple :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2009, 10:15 PM~16128786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know there was a shop that specialy ordered these but i dont member the name of it or if they are still in buisness.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 9 2011, 11:29 PM~20300830
> *my rims :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



nice wheels homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 9 2011, 09:29 PM~20300830
> *my rims :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


my old rims


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 9 2011, 11:54 PM~20301810
> *i know there was a shop that specialy ordered these but i dont member the name of it or if they are still in buisness.
> *


his name chris from fantasy toys custom, i done bussiness with him least 3 time in the past cool dude... but those wheels arent cheap here the website 

http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 10 2011, 05:56 AM~20302423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know. but ya gotta pay big bucks to be on top with the rest.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

heres mine guna get some gold nipples soon n hopefully a 3rd rim so i can put them on my trike :biggrin:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

-`Hereeee Areee Minee;Twisted 32 Spoke;And 144 Twist :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 10 2011, 05:14 PM~20305292
> *
> i know. but ya gotta pay big bucks to be on top with the rest.
> *


some people pay big bucks some dont.... sometimes it not what you know its who u know


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 12 2011, 06:41 PM~20323044
> *some people  pay big bucks some dont.... sometimes it not what you know its who u know
> *


very true homie. very true


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 12 2011, 08:41 PM~20323044
> *some people  pay big bucks some dont.... sometimes it not what you know its who u know
> *


sometimes it's alittle of both also though weez,

big bucks and good connects


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:14 AM~20326094
> *
> 
> big bucks and good connects
> *


could not agree more... but if you can do it yourself, that helps as well :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Apr 13 2011, 01:38 AM~20326241
> *could not agree more... but if you can do it yourself, that helps as well  :biggrin:
> *


hell yes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some of my custom wheels


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 10 2011, 09:23 AM~20303201
> *his name  chris from fantasy toys custom, i done bussiness with him least 3 time in the past cool dude... but those wheels arent cheap here the website
> 
> http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

kool site.....been around for a wile :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*Chucky rims by TNT*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 16 2011, 12:25 PM~20352716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

my cont kit rim :biggrin: just painted yesterday


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 01:57 AM~20488256
> *
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 01:53 AM~20488242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



amazing :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2011, 10:32 PM~20486901
> *Chucky rims by TNT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just finished the front wheel,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@May 7 2011, 01:27 PM~20503706
> *Just finished the front wheel,
> 
> 
> ...


  love that look


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Old school,I had a set almost exactly the same when I was a kid,only difference was I had gold nipples back then


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@May 7 2011, 01:27 PM~20503706
> *Just finished the front wheel,
> 
> 
> ...


dats firme...  
da rims and da bend forks


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks,its getting close to being finished,just need a couple more parts and a nice paint job,then a bit of Chrome work


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

A pic of my spare tire..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

what is it made of


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 08:57 PM~20511221
> *what is it made of
> *


a special string made for dreamcatchers..its strong and hold good but mite redo it to make it stronger..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 11:42 PM~20511560
> *a special string made for dreamcatchers..its strong and hold good but mite redo it to make it stronger..
> *



WOW

:wow:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2011, 01:48 PM~20515379
> *WOW
> 
> :wow:
> *


Thanks bro..mite be making rims for the whole bike like that..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

my rear rim








it was 144,but now its got 100 spokes,i crossed one with da 1 beside it...
shitty phone pic...


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 10:59 PM~20508331
> *A pic of my spare tire..
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2011, 06:56 AM~20520875
> *Now that is bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.. hope to make me more like this for the whole bike..


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


man that is a bad ass rim


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

schwinn1966 said:


>


bad asss :worship::worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


 wow that is very very nice


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Like always you make some badass rims


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Killer!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

144 spoke fan rims laced like the 72 spoke fan style.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

the guy that made my turn table made this 12 inch custom bird cage wheel the man got talent


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> the guy that made my turn table made this 12 inch custom bird cage wheel the man got talent


those are bad ass


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing special like those awesome looking birdcage wheels but 72 spoke rims laced the old school why.


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

*rimes*

iam looking for a set of show crome rimes 2 wheel 20 inch ude like to get rid of shoot me a good price


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any new rims out?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> the guy that made my turn table made this 12 inch custom bird cage wheel the man got talent


 these are sick ass fuck. super nice:fool2:. who made em for you. if u dont mind me asking.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

idillon said:


> these are sick ass fuck. super nice:fool2:. who made em for you. if u dont mind me asking.


 not my wheels a guy name arturo he makes turntable for a hobbie these are his personal wheels .


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

after vegas my AZs	are going back to warren wong for a few upgrades


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 371097


xant wait to see these in vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

contact Fantasy Toys for "Twisted Fantasy" wheels.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

My wifes wheels...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> those are bad ass


hell yea


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> <img src="http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx190/low_inc/tinasrim.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br><br><br>
> My wifes wheels...


Can We please get a bigger photo, looks good from what I can see<br>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> contact Fantasy Toys for "Twisted Fantasy" wheels.


 those are tight who came out with these styles 1st warren or fantasy cuz I noticed back inthe days fantasy sold warren wong rimz


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> those are tight who came out with these styles 1st warren or fantasy cuz I noticed back inthe days fantasy sold warren wong rimz


Warren is the originator of all the styles, Fantasy Toys was one of the main shops Warren did business.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> contact Fantasy Toys for "Twisted Fantasy" wheels.


MY OLD DREAM RIMS THAT I NEVER GOT A HOLD OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> contact Fantasy Toys for "Twisted Fantasy" wheels.


how much? will you guys have a booth in Vegas?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> how much? will you guys have a booth in Vegas?


No booth in Vegas sadly, they can be shipped out and ready for Vegas if you get them this week. They are $250 plus shipping. They would be shipped from Cleveland, Ohio so id say after the money clears it should be in your hands in 4-6 days.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone have the og look with those 36spokes. :dunno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Chucky bike's TNT Wheels:










Check out the little Chucky cutout looks like he's wearing gold pants 











Pirate bike's 3rd wheel on the conti kit:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Chucky bike's TNT Wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gold pants huh.. that's why i lost


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what do tonys rimz go for raw with no chrome


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> what do tonys rimz go for raw with no chrome


start at 350 a set raw... depends on how detailed and complicated they are... the more cut time the more expensive they get... send a design on what your thinking and we can give you an more accurate quote homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i will have to text you a pic tho


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i cant post pics from my phone


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Gold pants huh.. that's why i lost


who did you loose too?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> who did you loose too?


He lost to Tempest in 20" Full Custom


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

saw these in Vegas. BADASS!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> saw these in Vegas. BADASS!


 dammmmmm right homie !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> dammmmmm right homie !!!! :thumbsup:


That bike is in are club.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

any updates on new wheels?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No more pics....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy's Rims and Training Wheels


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

96tein said:


> HellBoy's Rims and Training Wheels


Damn...Nine...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OPPS I meant Nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Nice wheels.


----------



## tatt2dwhitedevil608 (Apr 29, 2012)

How do i get ahold of TNT to get a quote on some rims?


----------



## tatt2dwhitedevil608 (Apr 29, 2012)

nvm found their website


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> any updates on new wheels?


Working on these 16" ones


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Wooosh!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> Working on these 16" ones


Nice


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

waa up man pmd u vout how much it wud b for a set of these black n yellow lmk if u can


schwinn1966 said:


> Working on these 16" ones


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Ok I see you homie!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> Working on these 16" ones


Looking good as always bro!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

lesstime said:


> .


I need sumthing like that for my bike


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

the new d-ice rims !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

wow....lookin good homie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

my s2s wheels


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> View attachment 541537
> my s2s wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

216 ww


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> 216 ww


THOSE ARE BADASSS!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.456988447678980.109744.100001034850714&type=1


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D Twist said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.456988447678980.109744.100001034850714&type=1





































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:cheesy: These are amazing


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> 216 ww


How did you get a picture of my rims?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


dammmm nice


----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

liljoker said:


> View attachment 545559
> View attachment 545561
> View attachment 545562
> View attachment 545564



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Gold pants huh.. that's why i lost


Bad ass wheels ! I need som


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 547506


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> 216 ww


soo sick!


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

Here Goes My Set Of Wheels Going On My 1971 Schwinn Stingray


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> View attachment 549998
> View attachment 549999
> View attachment 550000
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

engraved caps


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

idillon said:


> View attachment 558322
> engraved caps


DAMN THOSE RIMS ARE SICK...


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

idillon said:


> View attachment 558322
> engraved caps


Very nice


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

cant wait to see them done i bet there going to be bad ass


schwinn1966 said:


> Working on these 16" ones


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

dark angel 2011 said:


> cant wait to see them done i bet there going to be bad ass


thanks! those were completed and sold.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

idillon said:


> View attachment 558322
> engraved caps


Wow I'm diggen those bad as fuck


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

those are nice bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 559550


Sickkkk u made m ??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes thanks


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> thanks! those were completed and sold.


 Nice


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> start at 350 a set raw... depends on how detailed and complicated they are... the more cut time the more expensive they get... send a design on what your thinking and we can give you an more accurate quote homie


 Nice im still get in contact with you and how to do the wheel trim start at?


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you get more points for wheel trim or does that count as the rim still and if you have white wall tires or not


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 559550


Nice quality!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 559550


love the way these look


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

idillon said:


> View attachment 558322
> engraved caps


these are killing the game, nice detail


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Kiloz said:


> Nice quality!





Money Never Sleeps said:


> love the way these look





CE 707 said:


> those are nice bro


thanks everyone 1st set on to making more in the next month or so


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 559550


these came out real nice yo


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

A LIL UP GRADE...............


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

these are sweet. anyone know what bike these are for?


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

BIG AL 310 said:


> A LIL UP GRADE...............


damn that trim piece really sets them rims off


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

idillon said:


> View attachment 563621
> these are sweet. anyone know what bike these are for?


Those are my rims for a build I'm doing for my girlfriend..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


>



sick as fuck!!!!


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> thanks! those were completed and sold.


 you have own cutting cnc right how would i bring things i need cut if i dont had a cat???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this just got done today  big thanks ANTHONY


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

Kiloz said:


>



I need this in a 24'',How much?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 568671
> this just got done today  big thanks ANTHONY


Looks good!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Juiced only said:


> I need this in a 24'',How much?


You can contact Fantasy Toys although they didn't make these they can make similar or even better rims. 

216-749-4990


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got some wongs!!! me an da homie wong traded services. did a taylor tot stroller for his nephew and he hooked up wit 2 sets 26in rims. one set is a set of body count's always wanted a set of these! the 2nd set are a set of one off wheels. this is da first set of wheels like these he ever made. hes not building wheels anymore this was a one time deal with me cause we did a trade.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> finally got some wongs!!! me an da homie wong traded services. did a taylor tot stroller for his nephew and he hooked up wit 2 sets 26in rims. one set is a set of body count's always wanted a set of these! the 2nd set are a set of one off wheels. this is da first set of wheels like these he ever made. hes not building wheels anymore this was a one time deal with me cause we did a trade.


ok we all know you got sum Warren wong.. enough already ... lol just fuckin with you.. if I had em I would of posted in every topic n made it own..


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking for show chrome wheels


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> finally got some wongs!!! me an da homie wong traded services. did a taylor tot stroller for his nephew and he hooked up wit 2 sets 26in rims. one set is a set of body count's always wanted a set of these! the 2nd set are a set of one off wheels. this is da first set of wheels like these he ever made. hes not building wheels anymore this was a one time deal with me cause we did a trade.


he is a wheel artist! congrats on the wheels!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> he is a wheel artist! congrats on the wheels!


Thanks bro can't wait to get my wheels from u too


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

idillon said:


> View attachment 563621
> these are sweet. anyone know what bike these are for?


Music Bike from the land down under. australia.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k145/elspock1/warren%20wong%
> [IMG]http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k145/elspock1/warren%20wong%20stroller/IMG_1165.jpg


Those rims need to be in the smithsonian or something.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Those rims need to be in the smithsonian or something.


i know huh


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> i know huh


:uh:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiloz said:


>


 S W E E T !!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump my favorite thread on this forum! 
RIMS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


aye homie how much do something like your rims go for??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i am working on my homie 26'' rims 


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc04129y.jpg/"][/URL]


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump, one of my favorite threads on here.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I dreamt I had a pair of Wongs the other day


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

​MINE FOR SALE FOR RIGHT PRICE


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> View attachment 1028882


How much


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

what ever happened to the dude wit 1000 spokes? If anyone has those hoes for sell ill buy em quick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

southsandiego said:


> View attachment 1028874
> ​MINE FOR SALE FOR RIGHT PRICE


Where did you get these from?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Where did you get these from?


 MADE EM MYSELF WITH GUIDANCE OF WARREN WONG


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> MADE EM MYSELF WITH GUIDANCE OF WARREN WONG


How muvh5


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

The last set of rims I did


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

EVIL91 said:


> How muvh5


 MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER NO SET PRICE IN MIND


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Trike Twisted Wheels with Engraved lip/show chrome*

My trike wheels  

Selling them to for the right price


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What size are they? How much would be " the right price"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> My trike wheels
> 
> Selling them to for the right price


size and price


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> size and price


20"


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> size and price


By some laser cute rims same $$


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I know Layitlow has been over run by Facebook but I am posting this in case you didn't see em.
These are 20" custom wheels I made. 

[URL=http://s217.photobucket.com/user/anthony6925/media/MyCustomRim_zpsb153e031.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

schwinn1966 said:


> I know Layitlow has been over run by Facebook but I am posting this in case you didn't see em.
> These are 20" custom wheels I made.
> 
> [URL=http://s217.photobucket.com/user/anthony6925/media/MyCustomRim_zpsb153e031.jpg.html][/URL]


Nice how much for 3 of those


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

My grandsons 16" 144


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Warren Wongs...2014


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> I know Layitlow has been over run by Facebook but I am posting this in case you didn't see em.
> These are 20" custom wheels I made.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/64995-show-off-your-rims-49.html


I like how everything has a twisted trim! :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> I like how everything has a twisted trim! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## lowlife83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Any kustom wheels for sale???....


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

[URL=http://s217.photobucket.com/user/anthony6925/media/3d112dcc-0212-41d2-a9e9-2e9d3395eb55_zpsdd5a9862.png.html][/URL]


----------

